# Seguimento Sul - Dezembro 2015



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2015 às 03:23)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2015 às 11:19)

Criei um tópico para centralização de dados relativos a precipitação, para o qual peço a atenção dos membros que tenham estação meteorológica e em geral para todos:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...tacao-das-estacoes-dos-membros-do-forum.8525/

Agradeço desde já toda a colaboração que puderem dar.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Dez 2015 às 16:13)

Nuvem escura aqui por cima, mas chover ta quieto, já lá vai o tempo em que chovia com qualquer nuvenzinha


----------



## Thomar (1 Dez 2015 às 18:25)

Boas! O mês de dezembro começou com uma mínima de +5.3ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Dez 2015 às 19:15)

Boas,
O mês de dezembro começou com alguma geada de manhã,  mas menos do que ontem... De tarde o céu apresentou se com períodos de muito nublado. 
Min: *1,5°C*
Max: *16,8°C *

À pouco caíram uns pingos grossos...mas pouca coisa
Sigo com* 11,3°C 86% HR Vento fraco a nulo e céu muito nublado *


----------



## joralentejano (1 Dez 2015 às 22:38)

Céu limpo, vento nulo e a temperatura a descer bem...estava difícil devido as nuvens
Tatual: *7,1°C
91% HR*


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Dez 2015 às 08:56)

Bom dia.

Continuamos com este tempo seco e monótono na zona do Portalegre.
Às 8h, em Portalelgre, estava a céu totalmente limpo e vento fraco, com uma temperatura próxima dos 11ºC/12ºC. Após a viagem até Arronches, notava-se que houve alguma geada e existia alguma neblina dada a evaporação do orvalho e da geada. Amanhã vou tentar tirar umas fotos, pois só assim se pode descrever as maravilhosas paisagens. É pena não chover para aumentar o verde, que já começa a recuar por causa da geada nocturna.
Por Arronches, temperaturas próximas dos 7ºC, conforme o local. Isto porque próximo dos cursos de água e em encostas ainda à sombra, as temperaturas estão muito mais baixas.


----------



## Thomar (2 Dez 2015 às 09:43)

Bom dia. Mínima alta por Ponte de Sôr, *+8,3ºC.*


----------



## PTG (2 Dez 2015 às 10:16)

Às 08:00 estavam 11,2ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Dez 2015 às 10:23)

Bom dia 
Mínima de *4,3°C *registada as 7h
Geada fraca, neblina e nevoeiro nos vales...


----------



## joralentejano (2 Dez 2015 às 14:45)

Sigo com *17,1°C *céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2015 às 15:08)

vamm disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Ontem esteve um dia super abafado aqui no litoral, a meio do dia começou a ficar nublado e, consequentemente, frio. Quando estava a chegar a casa, pelas 17h30, apanhei chuva grossa ao pé de Colos. Depois disso tive de ir a Castro Verde, enquanto passei na estrada Garvão - Ourique, apanhei sempre chuva moderada, mas grossa! Com cada pinga!
> Hoje, estava fresco de manhã, mas nada de especial, o nevoeiro é que era mesmo cerrado! Isto de Colos ao Cercal, mesmo dentro da vila do Cercal havia (o que é raro!). Agora, céu limpo, 18ºC e vento nulo.



 estou um pouco confuso com esta mensagem. O "ontem" refere-se ao dia 1 de dezembro? Então a mensagem devia estar neste tópico. 

É extraordinário teres apanhado essa chuva, que pontaria, pois foi uma pequeníssima área onde foi registada, como se vê na estimativa de acumulado horário das 18h de ontem:






Nas estações, ontem, só há 0,2 mm na Fóia e 0,1 mm em Sines e na Zambujeira.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Dez 2015 às 17:29)

Boas, tarde com algumas nuvens...
Max: *18,3°C
*
Tatual: *12,2°C*
*81% HR *
*Vento nulo*


----------



## joralentejano (2 Dez 2015 às 21:06)

Boas, tinha aqui umas fotos que tirei domingo para ver como está a situação...
tudo verde e alguns ribeiros ainda correm...




mas o verde em alguns sitios já passou para amarelo devido às geadas...








e algumas plantas também estragadas devido ás geadas, porque com as temperaturas altas durante o dia até se estavam a dar bem:








Ribeira de Arronches com caudal muito baixo, o que não é normal nesta altura, está pior devido às temperaturas altas...








Neste momento condições ideais para a formação de nevoeiro...
Tatual: *7,6ºC
98% HR
vento nulo*


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2015 às 22:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado embora com alguma nebulosidade alta. Hoje, fui em trabalho para Mértola e fui por Barranco Velho em direcção a Alcoutim, com solinho embora com nevoeiro nos vales. Mas, apanhei nevoeiro cerrado entre Estói e São Brás de Alportel. Depois, já a seguir a Alportel, de resto, a partir de Cachopo sempre sol. 

Máxima: 17.3ºC
mínima: 11.3ºC


----------



## Thomar (3 Dez 2015 às 09:19)

Bom dia! Mínima hoje de *+6,2ºC.*


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Dez 2015 às 09:22)

Bom dia 

Tal como prometido, aqui está o testemunho da beleza que estes dias dão aos vales próximos de Arronches






O tempo continua monótono, demasiado estável e com temperaturas elevadas para a época. Em Portalegre, às 8h estavam uns 12ºC/13ºC e em Arronches mais fresco, com temperaturas próximas dos 8ºC/9ºC. Esperemos que as próximas semanas tragam mais frio e mais instabilidade.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2015 às 09:29)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Tal como prometido, aqui está o testemunho da beleza que estes dias dão aos vales próximos de Arronches
> 
> ...


 linda foto Adoro a paisagem que se vê desse local onde tiraste essa foto, dá para ver a vila de uma ponta à outra quando não há neblina,  mas mesmo assim é lindo...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Dez 2015 às 16:12)

29,8°C de máxima!!! Não sei se esta estação está exposta ao sol mas mesmo assim é impressionante! http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTALE2


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2015 às 16:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> 29,8°C de máxima!!! Não sei se esta estação está exposta ao sol mas mesmo assim é impressionante! http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTALE2



 sol, com certeza, ou seria o acontecimento do século...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Dez 2015 às 16:47)

StormRic disse:


> sol, com certeza, ou seria o acontecimento do século...


Mesmo assim, é muito calor! Deveriam estar uns 24/25°C à sombra 
Edit: Com certeza esta estação está no local errado. A temperatura baixou 10°C em menos de 40 minutos, já não deve estar a apanhar sol...


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2015 às 17:12)

Está mal instalada, são  dezenas assim, infelizmente.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Dez 2015 às 19:22)

Hoje registei máxima de 18,8 ºC (14h30), o que constitui recorde de temperatura máxima aqui em Estremoz para o mês de dezembro (desde que comecei a fazer registos diários em 2007).


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Dez 2015 às 19:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mesmo assim, é muito calor! Deveriam estar uns 24/25°C à sombra
> Edit: Com certeza esta estação está no local errado. A temperatura baixou 10°C em menos de 40 minutos, já não deve estar a apanhar sol...



Impossível tais valores, aposto que nem passou dos 20ºc hoje em Castelo de Vide se tivesse ido aos 24 ou 25ºc em Dezembro era com certeza um record para o local, que costuma ser frio nesta altura do ano.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2015 às 21:11)

Boas,
Dia igual aos outros todos, muita neblina e alguma geada de manhã...de resto céu limpo...
Max: *20,3°C *
Min: *2,5°C *
Grande amplitude térmica...
Tatual: *7,3°C 
98% HR
Vento nulo*


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Dez 2015 às 21:48)

Davidmpb disse:


> Impossível tais valores, aposto que nem passou dos 20ºc hoje em Castelo de Vide se tivesse ido aos 24 ou 25ºc em Dezembro era com certeza um record para o local, que costuma ser frio nesta altura do ano.


Ah ok! Obrigado pelo esclarecimento! Então isso só quer dizer que o sol estava muito forte pois a temperatura chegou quase aos 30°C. Não deixa de ser "anormal" o sol estar tão forte nesta altura do ano mas enfim...


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Dez 2015 às 21:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ah ok! Obrigado pelo esclarecimento! Então isso só quer dizer que o sol estava muito forte pois a temperatura chegou quase aos 30°C. Não deixa de ser "anormal" o sol estar tão forte nesta altura do ano mas enfim...


o sensor se calhar estava ao sol e inflacionou a temperatura se estiveres com um carro ao sol acontece o mesmo a temperatura pode, até ser o dobro da temperatura ambiente isto claro com os vidros e portas fechadas.


----------



## PTG (3 Dez 2015 às 22:13)

Hoje tivemos uma máxima de 17,5°C e uma mínima de 10,7°C. Neste momento estão 13,7°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2015 às 22:16)

Aljezur, continua com extremos valentes, hoje a máxima subiu aos 24ºC, amanhã sabemos o valor exacto.
Qual é o record desta estação no presente mês? @StormRic @Agreste


----------



## Thomar (4 Dez 2015 às 09:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aljezur, continua com extremos valentes, hoje a máxima subiu aos 24ºC, amanhã sabemos o valor exacto.
> Qual é o record desta estação no presente mês? @StormRic @Agreste


Ontem a estação de Aljezur registou a temperatura máxima de *+24,7ºC! *


----------



## Thomar (4 Dez 2015 às 09:31)

Por aqui a mínima hoje foi de *+7,9ºC.*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2015 às 09:38)

Thomar disse:


> Ontem a estação de Aljezur registou a temperatura máxima de *+24,7ºC! *



Por esta altura do ano, é das estações que regista maximas mais elevadas, mas 25ºC (practicamente),  é um exagero.


----------



## vamm (4 Dez 2015 às 13:42)

StormRic disse:


> estou um pouco confuso com esta mensagem. O "ontem" refere-se ao dia 1 de dezembro? Então a mensagem devia estar neste tópico.
> 
> É extraordinário teres apanhado essa chuva, que pontaria, pois foi uma pequeníssima área onde foi registada, como se vê na estimativa de acumulado horário das 18h de ontem:
> 
> ...



Sabias que a minha orientação no fórum quando muda de mês é péssima?! Pronto, tens aí a prova
Realmente aquilo foi mesmo só um pontinho! Ao longe parecia virga.


Bom, ontem (dia 3) esteve uma bela brasa, 22ºC, mas quando chegou a noite... arrefeceu imenso. De qualquer das maneiras, há dois dias que não há nevoeiro, nem orvalho em excesso, como havia.
Agora estão 17ºC, mas há muitas nuvens altas e às vezes até impedem os raios do sol de passar e fica mesmo frio. De resto... este tempo é chato, não traz novidades nenhumas.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2015 às 14:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Qual é o record desta estação no presente mês?



Não tenho disponíveis dados para Aljezur. Não consta, claro, nas Normais on-line que estão na página do IPMA, visto que estas apenas têm para as capitais de distrito ( e nem todas). Nas Normais 1931-60 a estação ainda não aparece.
Ontem foram já batidos recordes por comparação com os dados disponíveis. A situação é acompanhada na Monitorização do Clima de Portugal.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2015 às 17:42)

Gerofil disse:


> Hoje registei máxima de 18,8 ºC (14h30), o que constitui recorde de temperatura máxima aqui em Estremoz para o mês de dezembro (desde que comecei a fazer registos diários em 2007).



Hoje ainda mais quente ...  19,2 ºC às 13h37


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2015 às 18:16)

Boas,
Dia bastante abafado, muitas nuvens altas,de manha já nem geada havia...apesar das nuvens altas a temperatura disparou, já tenho um recorde de máxima para dezembro durante uns anos...acho eu
Max: *20,9°C*
Min: *5,2°C *
Tatual: *12,1°C*


----------



## PTG (4 Dez 2015 às 22:51)

Hoje máxima de 18,0°C e mínima de 12,2°C. Neste momento uns "incríveis" 15,4°C.


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2015 às 23:08)

Não tenho ideia em Aljezur mas provavelmente esse quase 25ºC em dezembro serão já muito perto do máximo absoluto... só consultando os dados do snirh... Sei que no OGIMET estão 29ºC de máxima em Faro para o final do mês de novembro, algures nos anos 80...

Mas confirmo a sensação geral de todos, nós aqui no Algarve apesar de ser ameno não podemos dizer que estas temperaturas são normais durante a noite. Estão 2-3ºC acima do normal.


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2015 às 23:12)

este outono é de um contraste brutal com o outono de 2004 que também foi muito seco só que nesse ano chegámos aos primeiros dias de janeiro com mínimas de -2ºC o que nunca tinha acontecido em Faro. Agora estão noites mais amenas do que frias.

Se está assim no momento mais frio do ano, como estará em junho ou julho de 2016? Acho que vamos passar muito mal com o calor...

Tenho pensado em aproveitar estas promoções de natal não para comprar aquecedores mas para comprar ventiladores... eu tenho algum medo do que vai ser o próximo verão.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2015 às 23:33)

Céu a limpar e a temperatura a descer rápido,  estava a ver que hoje não descia....tenho estado ao ar livre e ate se estava bem com um casaco de meia estação mas agora já não se estava bem, está a arrefecer bem...
Tatual: *7,4°C *depois de ter estado acima dos 10°C até as 23h, portanto agora é que a inversão está a começar...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2015 às 01:38)

Tatual: *5,7ºC*


----------



## Thomar (5 Dez 2015 às 09:46)

Bom dia! A mínima hoje foi de *+6,1ºC.*
Céu limpo e ausência de vento.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2015 às 13:19)

Boas,
a mínima de hoje foi de *4,4ºC*
Alguma geada de manhã...
Neste momento sigo com *17,9ºC e vento fraco (5km/h) *
que fartão de calor este ano


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2015 às 14:31)

Alguns cirrus neste momento a tapar mais o sol, *17,7ºC *
A máxima até ao momento é de *18,4ºC
*


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2015 às 15:44)

Estou numa horta de uns familiares meus, e já tiveram de regar as suas plantações,  sinceramente nunca tinha visto ser preciso regar em pleno dezembro, só por aqui dá para perceber que a situação não está a ficar nada boa...já dizem até que se isto continuar assim, chegamos a março e já não há uma pinga de água nas ribeiras, o maior problema é mesmo estas temperaturas que não teimam em baixar principalmente durante o dia...


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2015 às 16:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Estou numa horta de uns familiares meus, e já tiveram de regar as suas plantações,  sinceramente nunca tinha visto ser preciso regar em pleno dezembro, só por aqui dá para perceber que a situação não está a ficar nada boa...já dizem até que se isto continuar assim, chegamos a março e já não há uma pinga de água nas ribeiras, o maior problema é mesmo estas temperaturas que não teimam em baixar principalmente durante o dia...



Para dar uma ideia das necessidades de rega, foi esta a evapotranspiração diária no concelho de Arronches dia a dia nesta última semana:

Sáb.28/11: 1,39 mm (1,39 litros por metro quadrado = 13900 litros por hectare)
Dom.29/11:1,77 mm
Seg.30/11: 2,18 mm
Ter.01/12:  1,44 mm
Qua.02/12:1,13 mm
Qui.03/12: 1,49 mm
Ontem:      1,64 mm

Somatório da semana: *11 l/m2* (*um balde por semana por metro quadrado*) para manter o mesmo conteúdo de água no solo, não chovendo que é o que o IPMA prevê na próxima semana.

Mapa da evapotranspiração de ontem:






A água no solo nessa zona no fim de Outubro era superior a 60%. Não foi ainda publicado o mapa de fim de Novembro, o conteúdo terá baixado para menos de 50%, considerando uma capacidade média de 150 mm (depende do tipo de solo).


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Dez 2015 às 16:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Estou numa horta de uns familiares meus, e já tiveram de regar as suas plantações,  sinceramente nunca tinha visto ser preciso regar em pleno dezembro, só por aqui dá para perceber que a situação não está a ficar nada boa...já dizem até que se isto continuar assim, chegamos a março e já não há uma pinga de água nas ribeiras, o maior problema é mesmo estas temperaturas que não teimam em baixar principalmente durante o dia...


Por aqui também já tive de regar este mês, já lá vai mais de 1 mês sem chover, por aí ainda arrefece bastante á noite, por aqui nem por isso a maioria dos dias tenho temperaturas mínimas de 12, 13/14ºc algo que não é muito comum para aqui neste altura do ano.
Hoje a máxima este perto dos 19ºc.
Veremos se a partir do dia 13 vem alguma chuva, o gfs aponta para esse cenário, esperemos que se concretize.
Edit: o gfs já cortou a chuva quase toda


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2015 às 17:50)

StormRic disse:


> Para dar uma ideia das necessidades de rega, foi esta a evapotranspiração diária no concelho de Arronches dia a dia nesta última semana:
> 
> Sáb.28/11: 1,39 mm (1,39 litros por metro quadrado = 13900 litros por hectare)
> Dom.29/11:1,77 mm
> ...


Quer dizer então que a chuva de outubro também já está a desaparecer do solo...e bem depressa tendo em conta a altura do ano em que estamos...mesmo se não chovesse, se não estivesse tanto calor a evapotranspiração do solo devia ser no máximo 1mm ou até mesmo menos...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2015 às 17:56)

Davidmpb disse:


> Por aqui também já tive de regar este mês, já lá vai mais de 1 mês sem chover, por aí ainda arrefece bastante á noite, por aqui nem por isso a maioria dos dias tenho temperaturas mínimas de 12, 13/14ºc algo que não é muito comum para aqui neste altura do ano.
> Hoje a máxima este perto dos 19ºc.
> Veremos se a partir do dia 13 vem alguma chuva, o gfs aponta para esse cenário, esperemos que se concretize.
> Edit: o gfs já cortou a chuva quase toda


Essas mínimas por ai são mesmo bastante incomuns nesta altura, pelo menos 7ºC ou 8ºC era o normal, enfim isto vai de mal a pior, aqui a salvação é a elevada humidade durante a noite, porque durante o dia não ajuda, hoje por exemplo tive uma HR mínima de 49%...isto não é nada normal nesta altura, este tempo é de abril e maio...
É verdade, de 50mm passou para 6mm  nem vale a pena ter esperanças...só em vendo é que acredito...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2015 às 18:39)

Boa Noite,
Tarde com alguns cirrus e nuvens altas...
Hoje como estava um tempo bastante agradável e como não me apeteceu ficar em casa fui passear, e tirei algumas fotos...
As tais nuvens altas e alguns cirrus apenas á volta do sol:




nos últimos dias tem havido sempre alguma névoa mas hoje o horizonte estava limpinho:




As árvores continuam bastante atrasadas:




e por fim o pôr do sol de hoje:








Um avião a deixar o seu resto no meio das nuvens...




Espero que gostem 
Resumo de hoje:
Max: *18,4ºC*
Min: *4,4ºC *
Tatual: *9,0ºC
72% HR
vento nulo
*


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2015 às 20:30)

Temperatura a descer e bem,
*7,1ºC
83% HR
vento nulo *
Por aqui durante a noite temos mesmo de acender as lareiras, ás vezes até me  esqueço que durante o dia estão temperaturas de 20ºC..


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2015 às 20:52)

joralentejano disse:


> As tais nuvens altas e alguns cirrus apenas á volta do sol:





joralentejano disse:


> hoje o horizonte estava limpinho





joralentejano disse:


> e por fim o pôr do sol de hoje:



 que lindas as fotos! Os horizontes daí são admiráveis, as serras bem longe, lindo! Gosto imenso das silhuetas ao poente, ficaram de sonho!
Esses cirrus são bem altos, quase pareciam nuvens nacaradas, estratosféricas.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2015 às 21:06)

StormRic disse:


> que lindas as fotos! Os horizontes daí são admiráveis, as serras bem longe, lindo! Gosto imenso das silhuetas ao poente, ficaram de sonho!
> Esses cirrus são bem altos, quase pareciam nuvens nacaradas, estratosféricas.


Obrigado  sem dúvida, na vida real é ainda mais giroaté as eólicas se avistam, aqui na foto não dá para ver... gostei bastante do pôr do sol de hoje, ainda bem que apareceram algumas nuvens para dar alguma cor 
-----------------------------
*6,3ºC*


----------



## PTG (5 Dez 2015 às 22:37)

Hoje mais um dia de "verão". Máxima de  17,6°C e mínima de 12,7°C. Neste momento estão 11,7°C.


----------



## talingas (5 Dez 2015 às 23:18)

Portalegre basicamente tem estado um "forno"...  Todos os dias iguais, dia após dia... Quando algo mudar aviso...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2015 às 00:43)

Boas, 
Está a arrefecer bastante
Tatual: *4,4°C
96% HR
Vento nulo*
A mínima de ontem (5) é a temperatura que está neste momento, vamos ver até onde vai hoje...já se nota nos carros alguma geada...


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Dez 2015 às 00:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Está a arrefecer bastante
> Tatual: *4,4°C
> 96% HR
> ...



Boa inversão térmica, deve estar aí tanto quanto está nas Penhas da Saúde(http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-penhas-da-saude-1500m)


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2015 às 01:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa inversão térmica, deve estar aí tanto quanto está nas Penhas da Saúde(http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-penhas-da-saude-1500m)


Praticamente o mesmo, a única diferença é a humidade 
__________________________
Agora estão os dois sensores lá fora:
1º- *4,2ºC*
2º- *3,9ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Dez 2015 às 02:21)

joralentejano disse:


> Praticamente o mesmo, a única diferença é a humidade
> __________________________
> Agora estão os dois sensores lá fora:
> 1º- *4,2ºC*
> 2º- *3,9ºC*



Só por curiosidade e não querendo pôr em causa os registos (porque sei do potencial de inversão térmica dessa zona), os sensores têm algum radiation shield ou espécie disso(como no meu caso)? Do estudo que tenho feito se o sensor não tiver qualquer proteção extra pode lêr valores mais baixos que o normal devido ao arrefecimento radiativo. Entretanto a temperatura pode também ser inflacionada se o sensor estiver cá fora mas junto de casa entenda-se por exemplo em janelas ou varandas etc.


----------



## Thomar (6 Dez 2015 às 10:46)

Bom dia! A mínima hoje foi de apenas *+3,8ºC!* 
O vento é fraco mas proporciona algum desconforto térmico.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2015 às 11:22)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Só por curiosidade e não querendo pôr em causa os registos (porque sei do potencial de inversão térmica dessa zona), os sensores têm algum radiation shield ou espécie disso(como no meu caso)? Do estudo que tenho feito se o sensor não tiver qualquer proteção extra pode lêr valores mais baixos que o normal devido ao arrefecimento radiativo. Entretanto a temperatura pode também ser inflacionada se o sensor estiver cá fora mas junto de casa entenda-se por exemplo em janelas ou varandas etc.


O 1° tem mas o 2° não tenho bem a certeza, pois regista sempre os valores mais baixos, ao inicio até pensava que o que registavam estava tudo errado, mas está  tanto frio na rua e o carro regista quase sempre o mesmo que comecei a acreditar, se não fosse uma zona de inversão térmica é que sim eram registos errados...os dois sensores estão à janela.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2015 às 14:06)

Boas,
Geada razoável de manhã.
Mínima: *2,4ºC*
Neste momento está assim:
ESE





SW, lá ao fundo parece ser nevoeiro:




*17,1ºC *


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2015 às 14:40)

joralentejano disse:


> os dois sensores estão à janela



Se estão à janela até podem estar a registar uma temperatura superior à real, por receberem calor do interior da casa comunicado pelas paredes, mesmo que a janela esteja fechada. O efeito pode não ser insignificante.



joralentejano disse:


> Neste momento está assim:
> ESE



 gosto muito deste casario! Aquilo são laranjinhas?

Lá ao fundo é nevoeiro, sim.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2015 às 14:50)

StormRic disse:


> Se estão à janela até podem estar a registar uma temperatura superior à real, por receberem calor do interior da casa comunicado pelas paredes, mesmo que a janela esteja fechada. O efeito pode não ser insignificante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Costuma estar na janela do quarto mais frio, calor nunca está, mesmo que esteja a registar uma temperatura superior á real não deve ser muito, por agora tem de ser assim...
São sim 
já está mais dissipado


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2015 às 17:27)

E o final do dia por aqui foi assim:
16:50h




17h:








Agora:




Max: *17,3ºC*
Min: *2,4ºC*
Tatual: *10,9ºC
87% HR 
vento nulo*


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2015 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e nada mais.

Máxima: 18.3ºC
mínima: 12.0ºC

De resto, já há mais de 1 mês que não chove nada por aqui. O que vai salvando é a humidade que vai caindo durante a noite.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2015 às 23:17)

Boas,
céu "embaciado" mas vêem-se as estrelas como se estivesse limpo,o fumo das lareiras mais parece nevoeiro em formação...
Tatual: *8**,6ºC
98% HR*


----------



## vamm (7 Dez 2015 às 07:30)

Ontem o dia esteve sempre nublado, mas nada de especial. À noite o tempo começou a mudar: muito vento e nada de frio, até se estava bem na rua. Hoje, chuva, céu completamente negro e o vento continua.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2015 às 12:10)

Chuva fraca, nada de especial, nem vai passar disto... está fresquinho, tempo de outono finalmente
*13,4°C *


----------



## Thomar (7 Dez 2015 às 16:36)

Boa tarde! A temperatura mínima hoje foi muito alta, *+11,8ºC*!
De manhã ainda caíram pingos por 3 vezes, cerca das 8H às 9h e por volta das 12H, mas nem deu para molhar o chão, só se notava nos carros.
Tem estado sempre nublado e a temperatura actual ronda os *+15ºC*. O vento é muito fraco.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Dez 2015 às 18:46)

Boas tarde,
Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado o dia todo, e uma chuva muito fraca de manhã mas que deu para molhar mas nem sei se acumulou


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2015 às 19:44)

Boas,
Afinal passado uns minutos depois daquele post ao meio dia a chuva fraca intensificou-se mais e persistiu durante uns minutos, acumulando *1mm *no máximo, ainda deu para fazer correr os telhados, neste preciso momento o chão permanece ainda molhado...
De tarde o céu apresentou-se em geral muito nublado.
Máx: *14,8ºC*
Min: *7,1ºC*
Tatual: *11ºC *
*Céu muito nublado*
*93% HR*
*Vento nulo*


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Dez 2015 às 19:58)

Vão caindo agora uns pingos grossos.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2015 às 20:45)

chove moderado por aqui pena ser de pouca dura
*10,5ºC* estáveis


----------



## PTG (7 Dez 2015 às 22:29)

Hoje tivemos uma máxima de 14,2°C e uma mínima de 11,9°C. Neste momento estão 13,2°C. Já pingou alguma coisa. Nada de especial.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2015 às 23:44)

*9,9°C*
Céu muito nublado e chuviscos...depois de um aguaceiro moderado que durou segundos não aconteceu nada de especial.  O acumulado  ronda os *2mm.*


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Dez 2015 às 12:52)

Boas,
O dia já segue com sol e algumas nuvens altas. Vale mais estar assim com sol do que ter o céu muito nublado e caírem meia-dúzia de pingos como ontem.
Estão cerca de 15ºc.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2015 às 13:13)

Boas,
Por aqui o dia também já segue com sol e nuvens altas, céu esbranquiçado...está tudo na mesma...sem chuva decente à um mês e parece que o gfs já retirou muita chuva da semana que vem...
*16,5°C
*


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2015 às 21:30)

Boas,
Máx: *17,2ºC*
Min: *9,6ºC*
Tatual: *6,7ºC*
está bastante frio na rua, inversão em altas hoje, aqui da zona a estação da rede IPMA de Estremoz ás 20h era a mais baixa com *8ºC *
*Céu limpo*
*96% HR*
*Vento nulo*


----------



## PTG (8 Dez 2015 às 22:32)

Com a monotonia meteorológica instalada, hoje registou-se uma máxima de 15,9°C e uma mínima de 11,7°C. A HR variou entre os 73% e os 64%. Neste momento estão 12,0°C e 68% de HR.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2015 às 23:33)

Estão *6°C *
*98% HR*
*1034hpa *
Parece estar a começar a aparecer nevoeiro.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2015 às 23:48)

Confirmo o post anterior, nevoeiro já em altura, a começar a descer...
Sensação térmica a descer: *4°C*
Tatual: *5,9°C*


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2015 às 15:16)

Boas,
A mínima de ontem ficou-se pelos *5,8°C* as 23:54h, a meio da madrugada o céu começou a ficar mais nublado e a temperatura começou a subir, notável que a meia-noite estava muito mais frio que as 7h, mínima de *5,4°C*
Estive em Portalegre durante a manha e estava muito mais calor lá do que aqui, agora em Arronches estão *16,4°C *
Brisa amena e céu a ficar mais carregado, finamente, hoje o sol já estava a enjoar...


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2015 às 19:36)

Boas,
Tarde de céu muito nublado, houve momentos em que estava tão escuro que mais parecia que ia chover...
Máx: *16,7ºC*
Min: *5,4ºC*
Tatual: *13,2ºC*
*77% HR*
*vento moderado de NE*
*1032hpa*


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2015 às 20:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado. Por volta, das 19 h caíram uns pingos grossos que ainda deu para molhar o chão. 

Máxima: 19.3ºC
mínima: 12.7ºC
actual: 16.1ºC

Que saudades do sol do que estes dias nublados que nem chove e nem faz sol.


----------



## PTG (9 Dez 2015 às 22:37)

Com a monotonia climatérica instalada hoje uma máxima de 17,2°C e 68% de HR e uma mínima de 11,9 e 58% de HR. Neste momento estão 14,8°C e 59% de HR.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2015 às 23:26)

*12,4°C *coitada, hoje nem desce 
O gfs já retirou muita precipitação, vai de mal a pior,  tinha esperanças que viesse ai uma rega mas pelos os vistos, a pouca erva que há vai continuar a secar, já se nota amarelo em alguns sítios,  agora como as geadas acabaram, as flores regressaram em força, primavera antecipada...
*76% Hr 
1032Hpa* E não vale a pena dizer mais nada 
Gosto bastante de publicar aqui mas como o tempo já é sempre o mesmo todos os dias começa-se a perder a vontade, o que dava um pouco mais de interesse era a inversão mas agora já nem isso tenho...


----------



## joralentejano (10 Dez 2015 às 18:41)

Boas,
Mais um dia igual aos outros, céu muito nublado,  o sol ainda apareceu a hora de almoço mas depois voltou a desaparecer devido a uma linha de nuvens altas, só voltou a aparecer ao por do sol por entre nuvens, nestes dias nem sol,  nem chuva, nem frio, nem nada, parece que só segunda feira é que podemos voltar a ver chover mas depois parece que vai voltar tudo ao mesmo.
Mínima ridícula para esta altura do ano , *10,6°C *mas como o céu está mais limpo já esta a ser batida, neste momento estão *9,5°C.*
Máxima de *17,8°C *
*79% HR *
*Vento nulo*
*1031hpa*


----------



## joralentejano (10 Dez 2015 às 22:06)

Tatual: *8,1°C *que é a mínima ate agora, vai descendo...
*93% HR*


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Dez 2015 às 22:41)

Boa noite a todos,
Dia por aqui com muitas nuvens mas ainda houve um período de abertas, vento fraco ou nulo todo o dia.
Actualmente estão 10.5ºc.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2015 às 00:00)

Tatual de *6,9**°C *mínima do dia portanto. Muita maresia nos carros e a humidade diz tudo...
*96% HR *


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2015 às 07:23)

Boas,
Hoje houve inversão,  mínima de *3,8°C*
Neste momento já a subir, *4,4°C*
Alguma Geada nos telhados


----------



## Thomar (11 Dez 2015 às 10:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Hoje houve inversão,  mínima de *3,8°C*
> Neste momento já a subir, *4,4°C*
> Alguma Geada nos telhados


Aqui por Ponte de Sôr as inversões não tem funcionado. Todas as noites arrefece bem até cerca das 23H, 
mas depois entra nebulosidade alta e média que faz subir as temperaturas nas primeiras horas do dia e assim o arrefecimento é menor. 
Exemplo disso foi esta noite passada, às 20H estavam *+9,2ºC* às 00H30m estavam *+10,4ºC* e a mínima acabou por ser de *+7,3ºC*!


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2015 às 20:13)

Thomar disse:


> Aqui por Ponte de Sôr as inversões não tem funcionado. Todas as noites arrefece bem até cerca das 23H,
> mas depois entra nebulosidade alta e média que faz subir as temperaturas nas primeiras horas do dia e assim o arrefecimento é menor.
> Exemplo disso foi esta noite passada, às 20H estavam *+9,2ºC* às 00H30m estavam *+10,4ºC* e a mínima acabou por ser de *+7,3ºC*!


Por aqui também não tem sido muito melhor, só tive ontem porque o céu ficou mais limpo...9 geadas apenas neste outono até agora não é nada normal para uma zona que tinha geadas todos os dias em Outonos/Invernos mais secos...Este Outono Nem geadas, nem nevoeiros que duravam dias por aqui e quando chegar o inverno não deve passar muito disto.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2015 às 20:26)

Boas,
Mais um dia de nuvens.
Max: *16,9ºC*
Min: *3,8ºC*
Tatual: *9,8ºC *muito pouco frio
*92% HR*
*vento nulo*
A humidade e a falta de vento segundo algumas pessoas é a salvação disto tudo, se não fosse isto a erva secava mais depressa e já pouca água havia nas ribeiras, as temperaturas estão muito altas e vão continuar assim...as consequências começam... Ribeiros a secar, ribeiras cada vez com menos água, as barragens mais pequenas e os poços estão a ficar ao mesmo nível do que ao que estavam no verão, o único afluente que chega á barragem do Caia é o Rio Caia e mesmo assim não dá para nada, o nível da barragem já está a descer...E estamos nós em dezembro, nem quero pensar quando chegar Fevereiro ou Março se isto continuar assim, a chuva de outubro já pouco efeito faz...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2015 às 21:42)

Nevoeiro a começar nas partes mais baixas da vila, aqui na minha zona já há mas na parte mais alta da vila nota-se que ainda não há
Tatual: *9°C*
Humidade a subir, *95% HR *


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2015 às 23:10)

Nevoeiro já esteve quase cerrado mas agora desapareceu mais, nota-se com a luz que há algum nevoeiro à volta da vila...
Temperatura continua a descer, *7,4°C*
*96% HR*
*Vento nulo*
*1029hpa*


----------



## Thomar (12 Dez 2015 às 12:22)

Segundo a rede http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page=1 há descargas no Algarve! 

1 descarga em Monte Gordo e duas na Vila Nova de Cacela e mais de uma dúzia no mar.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Dez 2015 às 12:32)

V.R.S.A.

Bons dias!

Isto sim é som para os meus ouvidos!! Troveja na foz do rio... Sem precipitação no centro de vrsa e muita actividade!


----------



## Thomar (12 Dez 2015 às 12:37)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Bons dias!
> 
> Isto sim é som para os meus ouvidos!! Troveja na foz do rio... Sem precipitação no centro de vrsa e muita actividade!


E uma foto do panorama, consegues arranjar?


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Dez 2015 às 12:49)

Células a rebentar como pipocas no microondas


----------



## Agreste (12 Dez 2015 às 12:54)

Consigo ver daqui de Faro essa trovoada na foz do Guadiana... a que está a sul de Faro apenas se percebe no horizonte sem grande definição.


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2015 às 13:04)




----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2015 às 14:31)

Wetter3 (300 hPa_12.12.2015_06h00)

A tarde promete algum tempo convectivo a sul do tejo, principalmente no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, onde *poderão* vir a ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas, pontualmente fortes. Um núcleo de ar frio desloca-se para nordeste e afecta o sul do território de Portugal Continental.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2015 às 14:53)

Desenvolvimento muito rápido de actividade convectiva no sul... Inúmeros núcleos dando origem a aguaceiros dispersos pelo Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.

Parece que a instabilidade irá acentuando-se e progredindo para o resto do Alentejo, à medida que a linha de instabilidade se desloque para norte.

Previsão *IPMA*:

Previsão para sábado, 12.dezembro.2015

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade de sul para norte. *Aguaceiros no Algarve, onde poderão ser localmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoada, estendendo-se progressivamente, de sul para norte, às restantes regiões a partir do início da tarde. *Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste, soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h) no Algarve e moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas, rodando gradualmente para o quadrante sul durante a tarde. Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais do interior.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade durante a tarde. *Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros para o final do dia.* Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante leste.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2015 às 15:42)

Às 15h30...






SAT24


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Dez 2015 às 16:00)

Fonte:http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=AERONET_El_Arenosillo.2015346.aqua.250m


----------



## vitoreis (12 Dez 2015 às 16:36)

Muita nebulosidade, de resto "no pasa nada" em Faro.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 16:37)

Trovoada a norte de Odemira, frequente mas com descargas pouco intensas, inferiores na maior parte a 15 kAmp, quase todas entre as 15h e as 16h:


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 16:40)

vitoreis disse:


> Muita nebulosidade, de resto "no pasa nada" em Faro.



Não se vêem as descargas e ouvem? É que a actividade ao largo da costa tem sido monumental!
São milhares de descargas!


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 16:43)

No MeteoMoita:






Não há ninguém a tirar fotos às células?


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 16:45)

Agora tenho mesmo que dizer: fartam-se de se queixar que o tempo tem sido uma pasmaceira e agora que há alguma coisa para seguir a sério não dizem nada??


----------



## MikeCT (12 Dez 2015 às 16:48)

À parte de estar nublado, não se dá por nada em Faro...está tudo lá...no mar :P


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 17:04)

Só consigo ver isto daqui de Carcavelos, mais de 150 Km:

SSE






SE


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2015 às 17:25)

a minha vista desde a Fajarda (Coruche) para sul, foto tirada às 17h18min:






(foto tele) uns minutos mais cedo tinha se notado melhor com o sol ainda a bater no topo


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 17:29)

O melhor que se viu daqui de Carcavelos, direcção sueste:

Às 17:06






E às 17:11






Depois o céu encobriu.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 17:35)

Descargas associadas possivelmente às células visíveis de Carcavelos:






A trovoada reactiva-se a sul de Grândola:


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 17:41)

Radar na altura das fotos acima:






e a mais recente imagem:






Progride para Norte - NNW

Eco vermelho às 17:15


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 17:43)

david 6 disse:


> a minha vista desde a Fajarda (Coruche) para sul, foto tirada às 17h18min:



Essa imagem corresponde praticamente à altura em que o eco chegou ao vermelho!


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2015 às 18:00)

O pessoal do Sul está a dormir??? depois é bem feita que passe tudo ao lado...já agora uma palavra para os Média e Proteção civil...para dizerem asneiradas estejam calados...hoje não vai haver nem chuvadas torrenciais nem ventos fortes no Sul como andam a espalhar.


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2015 às 18:02)

StormRic disse:


> Essa imagem corresponde praticamente à altura em que o eco chegou ao vermelho!



eu vi quando tava em Coruche, o sol ainda batia no topo da célula, estava bastante interessante, depois mais 10min que demorei até à Fajarda só ai pude tirar foto, já estava assim fusco já não se notava tão bem, mas penso que se percebe os contornos do topo


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 18:03)

A última "salva", tripla simultânea, foi às 17:32:51. Desde aí, mais nada.






Mesmo perto de Sagres a grande massa de células a sudoeste é notável:


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 18:05)

Atenção que o movimento daquela massa é para ENE, se se mantiver a intensidade ainda vai ser interessante para o litoral, especialmente entre Portimão e Faro.


----------



## MikeCT (12 Dez 2015 às 18:07)

Da minha casa esta é a vista de N a SE, alguns chuvisco na serra.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Dez 2015 às 18:11)

StormRic disse:


> Agora tenho mesmo que dizer: fartam-se de se queixar que o tempo tem sido uma pasmaceira e agora que há alguma coisa para seguir a sério não dizem nada??



Quanto ao Algarve, mas existe alguma coisa para seguir, StormRic? O céu está nublado com uma miscelãnea de nuvens médias, altas que não dá sequer para fotos de jeito. Nem se vê raios nem se ouve trovões, o aviso amarelo por parte do IPMA é outra coisa anedótica, nem caiu 1 gota o dia todo. Queres que digamos o quê, tem sido um dia espectacular, tem rebentado com cada trovão que até faz estremecer as barbatanas dos peixes.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 18:12)

Em *Alvalade, IPMA*, registo de *1,0 mm* das 16h às 17h.


----------



## camrov8 (12 Dez 2015 às 18:14)

já faltava o ataque ao ipma  é preso por ter cão e preso por não ter


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2015 às 18:22)




----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 18:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quanto ao Algarve, mas existe alguma coisa para seguir, StormRic?



 Sul não é só Algarve e mesmo assim não acredito que o céu esteja tão desinteressante, mas tudo bem, é uma questão de opinião. 



MikeCT disse:


> Da minha casa esta é a vista de N a SE, alguns chuvisco na serra.



Lindo! Foi a que horas? Tens alguma vista para o lado do mar?

O "material" que está no mar continua a fazer pouco das previsões, só isto já é interessante de seguir. As células de Grândola ainda não parecem terminar a actividade e já se propagam quase até Setúbal.






Entretanto, *11,9 mm* em Vila Nova de Milfontes em menos de *40 minutos*. Isto parece-me interessante e justificar o aviso.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 18:26)

Gerofil disse:


>



Boa! É a célula de Grândola!


----------



## MikeCT (12 Dez 2015 às 18:28)

StormRic disse:


> Sul não é só Algarve e mesmo assim não acredito que o céu esteja tão desinteressante, mas tudo bem, é uma questão de opinião.
> 
> 
> 
> Lindo! Foi a que horas? Tens alguma vista para o lado do mar?



Foto das 17:38, para o lado do mar só prédios..tinha de subir à torre que tenho mas não estava a apetecer muito


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 18:37)

*2,3 mm* em Panóias entre as 16h e 16h20 aproximadamente.

*1 mm* em Cotifo, Lagos, pouco antes das 16h.

*3,0 mm* na *Fóia* à volta das 13h.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Dez 2015 às 21:25)

Boas,
Infelizmente hoje não tive em Arronches para poder fotografar alguma coisa que de certeza se via bem.., de Castelo Branco só já se viram as nuvens ao final do dia e com o telemóvel não se iria notar.
Max: *15,7ºC*
Min: *4,1ºC*
Tatual: *8,4ºC
92% HR
vento nulo
1022,8hpa
*


----------



## Agreste (12 Dez 2015 às 22:59)

o céu esteve ameaçador da parte da tarde. Apenas cairam uns chuviscos perto das 20:30 sem molhar o chão.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Dez 2015 às 23:23)

Boas.
Por aqui só ainda há pouco é que caíram uns pingos. De resto, a tarde foi assim:


----------



## PTG (12 Dez 2015 às 23:42)

Hoje uma máxima de 14,9°C e mínima de 11,7°C. Neste momento estão 11,8°C.  Vamos ver se amanhã chove.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2015 às 23:43)

Esta noite aguaceiros entre S. Miguel de Machede e o Redondo por volta das 20h30...

A tarde foi de instabilidade...












Situação meteorológica tipicamente convectiva, em que a previsibilidade de ocorrência de precipitações fortes e concentradas se tornam mais difíceis de determinar geograficamente. É possível neste tipo de situações, a ocorrência de elevados quantitativos de precipitação em locais muito localizados e, simultaneamente, pautar pela ausência de precipitação a poucos quilómetros de distância.
Esteve bem o aviso meteorológico emitido para o Algarve na tarde deste Sábado, face aos riscos meteorológicos que estiveram presentes.



camrov8 disse:


> já faltava o ataque ao ipma  é preso por ter cão e preso por não ter



Comentário infeliz... O Fórum permite o envio de mensagens privadas; não lhe ficava mal se tivesse optado por ter feito esse comentário em modo privado para os destinatários...


----------



## vamm (13 Dez 2015 às 00:52)

Gerofil disse:


> Às 15h30...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





StormRic disse:


> Trovoada a norte de Odemira, frequente mas com descargas pouco intensas, inferiores na maior parte a 15 kAmp, quase todas entre as 15h e as 16h:





StormRic disse:


> Agora tenho mesmo que dizer: fartam-se de se queixar que o tempo tem sido uma pasmaceira e agora que há alguma coisa para seguir a sério não dizem nada??





StormRic disse:


> Radar na altura das fotos acima:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





StormRic disse:


> *2,3 mm* em Panóias entre as 16h e 16h20 aproximadamente.



Boa noite! Citei isto tudo e passo a explicar porquê:

Eram 14h estava eu a caminho de Panóias (Ourique) e avistavam-se algumas torres que eu pensei _deve estar a chover algures_, porque naquela hora, eram nuvens normais, sol e nem estava frio.
Por volta das 15h30 começa a chover sem fim, mas eu não tive tempo para vir reportar nada aqui, desculpem lá amigos, mas a vida é mesmo assim.
Se eu não tivesse estado a conduzir, se não tivesse visto que as nuvens eram meio azuladas, nem sabia que era trovoada, porque não cheguei a ouvir um único trovão nem a ver relâmpagos. Mas segundo ouvi dizer, fizeram imensos!
Sinceramente, o tempo hoje apanhou-me de surpresa, completamente desarmada (telemóvel ou máquina) e não contava mesmo que fosse trovoada, apenas uns "aguaceiros", coisa pouca.
De resto, @StormRic, com a pasmaceira de tempo que temos tido, que nem é quente, nem é frio, nem é chuva, nem é sol... é completamente aceitável que muitos tenham sido apanhados de surpresa e que tenham desvalorizado o "evento". Portanto, tens razão, mas, falo por mim e muitas outras pessoas, também temos.

Neste momento, cerca de 8ºC, já há algum nevoeiro nas estradas, na zona de Alvalade é provável que já exista mais, porque quando passei na ponte do Monte Negro, onde passa o Sado ainda pequenino, já apanhei nevoeiro. Fora isso, céu completamente limpo, estrelas cadentes em abundância e... estamos quase no Natal


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 02:02)

ecobcg disse:


> De resto, a tarde foi assim



 excelente edição de vídeo e tomada de vistas! (também gostava de fazer coisas assim mas ainda não aprendi )



vamm disse:


> Por volta das 15h30 começa a chover sem fim





*off-topic*:



vamm disse:


> Sinceramente, o tempo hoje apanhou-me de surpresa, completamente desarmada (telemóvel ou máquina) e não contava mesmo que fosse trovoada, apenas uns "aguaceiros"



Só posso dizer, com um sentido totalmente positivo: que falta fez as belas fotos com que costumas presentear-nos! 



vamm disse:


> De resto, @StormRic, com a pasmaceira de tempo que temos tido, que nem é quente, nem é frio, nem é chuva, nem é sol... é completamente aceitável que muitos tenham sido apanhados de surpresa e que tenham desvalorizado o "evento"



O desbafo que fiz foi difuso, não quis dirigir-me a ninguém em particular e nem tenho esse direito. Para mim até a própria monotonia de uma situação meteorológica prolongada, a que se chama "pasmaceira" é interessante e digna de se seguir; é também um fenómeno meteorológico que até pode atingir contornos extremos, mas mesmo a normalidade é um fenómeno interessante. Pessoalmente, é tão interessante seguir trinta dias sem chuva, mesmo desejando outra coisa, mas isso na verdade é irrelevante, como seguir uma tempestade. Claro que o tempo de atenção necessário a um e outro fenómeno é completamente diferente e compreendo que é na transição de uma situação para outra que somos apanhados desprevenidos.

Relativamente às previsões oficiais, já fui muito mais crítico, vamos sempre aprendendo e sobre isto reconheço que tinha desconhecimento de muitas coisas que me levavam por vezes a acusações extremas inadequadas. De certo modo temos que entender o verdadeiro estado actual da capacidade de previsão meteorológica e não colocar as expectativas de acerto demasiado elevadas, como erradamente fiz em situações passadas, nem demasiado abaixo.


----------



## vamm (13 Dez 2015 às 02:13)

StormRic disse:


> Só posso dizer, com um sentido totalmente positivo: que falta fez as belas fotos com que costumas presentear-nos!


Acredita que me deu imensa pena, porque o céu estava espetacular! Principalmente por volta das 16h30, quando o sol estava bem mais baixo e "rasgava" as nuvens de uma maneira brutal! Enfim, que tristeza a minha. 



StormRic disse:


> O desbafo que fiz foi difuso, não quis dirigir-me a ninguém em particular e nem tenho esse direito. Para mim até a própria monotonia de uma situação meteorológica prolongada, a que se chama "pasmaceira" é interessante e digna de se seguir; é também um fenómeno meteorológico que até pode atingir contornos extremos, mas mesmo a normalidade é um fenómeno interessante. Pessoalmente, é tão interessante seguir trinta dias sem chuva, mesmo desejando outra coisa, mas isso na verdade é irrelevante, como seguir uma tempestade. Claro que o tempo de atenção necessário a um e outro fenómeno é completamente diferente e compreendo que é na transição de uma situação para outra que somos apanhados desprevenidos.
> 
> Relativamente às previsões oficiais, já fui muito mais crítico, vamos sempre aprendendo e sobre isto reconheço que tinha desconhecimento de muitas coisas que me levavam por vezes a acusações extremas inadequadas. De certo modo temos que entender o verdadeiro estado actual da capacidade de previsão meteorológica e não colocar as expectativas de acerto demasiado elevadas, como erradamente fiz em situações passadas, nem demasiado abaixo.


E concordo contigo, acredita! Eu é que não tenho tido muito tempo, mas tenho colocado algumas fotos no meu instagram que consigo apanhar ao final do dia, mas com a mudança da hora e o sair depois das 17h, não me permite captar nada de jeito ou nada que se diga que foi pensado e com tempo.
Ontem então foi um dia horrível, tudo cinzento e um frio do caneco apesar de terem estado uns 14ºC, só apanhei umas pingas mais grossas ao chegar a casa e era tudo virga, até se viam as "cordas".
Hoje foi um dia completamente diferente! Não estava nada à espera desta mudança brusca (até porque não tenho vindo aqui).

Digamos que está uma ventinho desagradável esta noite. 




Spoiler: OFF-TOPIC / últimas fotos que tirei



@StormRic foram estas as dos últimos dias:

24 de Novembro, 17h +/-





4 de Dezembro, 17h30 +/-





10 de Dezembro, 17h





11 de Dezembro, 7h30


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 08:26)

*12,5 mm* em *Vila Real de S.Antº*, das 5h às 7h.





*3,2 mm* em *Castro Marim*:





*3,5 mm* em *Portimão*, das 3h às 4h.

*Fóia* com a maior frequência de ocorrência de precipitação:





Não há acumulados em Faro nem em Sagres.


----------



## Thomar (13 Dez 2015 às 10:00)

Bom dia! Mas que belo domingo, começou com um aguaceiro moderado que durou cerca de 15 minutos (das 8h30m até às 8h45m). 
Já tinha saudades!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2015 às 10:07)

Bom dia 
Alguns pingos por aqui devido a um aguaceiro que passou de raspão...neste momento está bastante escuro para WSW.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2015 às 10:47)

Choveu bem 4 ou 5 segundos, ouvi cair fui ver e está tudo molhado, neste momento ainda pinga e o céu continua escuro...parece vir ai um grande aguaceiro vamos ver se não se dissipa


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2015 às 12:01)

Bela chuvinha que cai neste momentoque saudades


----------



## vamm (13 Dez 2015 às 13:08)

Desde que me levantei que ainda não vi chover, mas está muito vento hoje e bastante nublado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2015 às 13:34)

Precipitação em Andaluzia:

Rota, Base Naval - 17.0 mm
Huelva, Ronda Este - 14.2 mm
Ayamonte - 12.8 mm
San Fernando - 11.9 mm

Em Ayamonte, choveu praticamente o mesmo que em VRSA.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2015 às 15:55)

Boas,
Por aqui sol a tentar aparecer mas está dificil...
*15°C
89%HR*
vento por aqui continua fraco, com rajadas moderadas, rajada maxima ate ao momento é de *16km/h*
Pressao continua a descer, *1019hpa*


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2015 às 20:39)

Boas,
Tirando aqueles aguaceiros de manha nunca mais houve nada por aqui...neste momento a região sul continua a ver tudo passar, vamos ver o que poderá vir ainda mas pelos modelos não deve ser nada de especial...
O vento é que se vai intensificando mas nada de extraordinário,  rajada de* 29,6km/h *à pouco.
*12,3°C*
*95% HR *
Extremos térmicos do dia:
Max: *15,3°C*
Min: *5,9°C*


----------



## PTG (13 Dez 2015 às 22:18)

Hoje uma máxima de 13,0°C e mínima de 10,9°C. A HR variou entre os 78% e os 69%. Neste momento estão 12,7°C. E não chove.


----------



## PTG (13 Dez 2015 às 22:50)

Neste momento chove  fraco em Portalegre.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2015 às 23:00)

chove fraco por aqui também.
Vento fraco quase nulo 
*12,5ºC*
EDIT: chove com mais intensidade, estava a ver que não chegava


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2015 às 00:11)

Pingos grossos que se ouvem bem a cair no telhado, mas enfim, começa a chover mas Para logo a seguir, se aquilo que está em Lisboa chegasse cá é que era de valor, parece estar a vir para este, duvido mas vou ter esperanças.


----------



## vamm (14 Dez 2015 às 09:48)

Bom dia!
Está muito vento, chuva moderada a fraca, mas persistente.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2015 às 09:51)

Bom dia !
Chove bem


----------



## Agreste (14 Dez 2015 às 09:52)

sem precipitação relevante no sotavento do algarve nestes 2 últimos dias, diria mesmo que se choveu eu não vi.

Algumas hipoteses interessantes mas já mais perto do mês de janeiro. Dá a ideia que nas camadas mais altas da atmosfera o vórtice se vai desagregar.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2015 às 11:43)

Tem estado a chover bastante, bela rega estava a ver que não,  acumulado já deve estar quase nos 15mm o ate já pode ter passado, não precisa ser nada de torrencial,  assim é o ideal


----------



## Thomar (14 Dez 2015 às 15:09)

Que belo dia de Outono,  chove sem parar desde as 12h40m!  Estão +15ºC!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2015 às 16:12)

Boa tarde
Chuva forte quase sempre desde as 14:30h mas chove sem parar desde as 9:30 +/-
Acumulado entre os 20-30mm de certeza, uma grande rega, já compensa os dias secantes, pena não continuar...


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Dez 2015 às 17:30)

Boa tarde,
Parou de chover á pouco, chuva que começou por volta das 9H30 sem interrupções e bem moderada óptima para os terrenos


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 19:25)

Agreste disse:


> sem precipitação relevante no sotavento do algarve nestes 2 últimos dias, diria mesmo que se choveu eu não vi.



Houve os 12,5 mm em 1 hora em VRSA, ontem de madrugada, pelo menos já marcou o evento. 

Hoje os acumulados estão interessantes mas para a zona mais setentrional da região sul. No geral pode-se dizer que o Algarve falhou o evento, sem dúvida.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Dez 2015 às 21:00)

StormRic disse:


> Houve os 12,5 mm em 1 hora em VRSA, ontem de madrugada, pelo menos já marcou o evento.
> 
> Hoje os acumulados estão interessantes mas para a zona mais setentrional da região sul. No geral pode-se dizer que o Algarve falhou o evento, sem dúvida.


Dito e feito....Apra acumulou apenas 6mm ontem. Hoje 0. Engraçado que no último grande evento e na última vez que estive no Algarve disse que agora ficavam uns 2 meses sem chover e não estava assim muito longe.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2015 às 21:45)

Boas,
Max: *14,8ºC*
Min: *11,6ºC*
Tatual: *13ºC*
*97% HR
vento fraco
1022,5hpa*
Mood: sauna fui á rua e está morno


----------



## talingas (14 Dez 2015 às 22:54)

Pronto depois de alguma chuva, venha agora o calor... Por aqui agora sigo com 13,1°C / 99% HR e vento moderado... A noite por aqui agora segue assim...


----------



## Agreste (14 Dez 2015 às 23:25)

com este fluxo de sul a noite está óptima!
para dezembro estamos com 18ºC de mínima aqui junto da ria formosa e daqui não se deve mexer... Se não fosse tão rigoroso carimbava esta madrugada como tropical. Esta e as próximas 2 madrugadas. 3 noites tropicais a uma semana do natal.


----------



## vamm (14 Dez 2015 às 23:39)

Tirando o vento moderado a forte completamente persistente e chato desde esta manhã, diria que está uma boa noite de Outono. Junto à costa parou de chover por volta das 12h, aqui mais para dentro acho que parou bem mais cedo.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 02:03)

Acumulados dos três dias de evento e resumo do mês até às 00h de hoje:







Destaque para... Faro, que tem zero no mês! Algo extraordinário para uma estação numa região que até passou por aviso amarelo de precipitação.

Agrava-se a seca no Baixo Alentejo interior. Algum alívio no extremo norte da região sul, Ribatejo e Alto Alentejo.


----------



## vamm (15 Dez 2015 às 07:59)

Muito vento ainda, o que se torna desagrável, porque nem está frio por aí além.


Edit 09h21:
Quando saí de Relíquias estavam 15ºC, aqui ao pé do mar estão quase 17ºC e apesar de haver vento, não é tão forte como lá.


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2015 às 10:17)

17,2ºC de mínima... ainda assim acho que é a mínima mais alta de sempre para um mês de dezembro em Faro.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Dez 2015 às 13:53)

Este eco todo só pode ser erro não é?


----------



## rozzo (15 Dez 2015 às 13:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> Este eco todo só pode ser erro não é?




Sim, basta verificar as imagens de satélite não terem correspondência, além de estarem quase estacionários no radar, também já por si sinal de ecos "falsos". Podem resultar de várias coisas, geralmente têm a ver com diferentes perfis verticais entre massas de ar diferentes, inversões, etc.. No caso do radar de Loulé mais complicado ainda visto estar colocado num sítio bastante alto.

Aparecem com alguma frequência esses ecos espúrios.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2015 às 15:56)

Boas, estou em Portalegre e o que tenho a dizer é que está calor, não se pode andar de casaco, temperatura nos 18°C.
No caminho para cá deu para ver que as ribeiras têm um caudal um pouco mais alto por causa da Chuva de ontem mas não e nada de especial, agora com o calor dos próximos dias volta tudo ao mesmo...dezembro tropical


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2015 às 19:15)

Boas Noites 
Max: *19,4ºC*
Min: *10,6ºC*
Tatual: *12,1ºC
71% HR
Vento nulo 
1029,0hpa*


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Dez 2015 às 20:11)

Boas,
Depois de alguma chuva ontem hoje já regressámos aos dias primaveris.
Na rua não está nada frio, o frio este ano não quer entrar ainda estão quase 15ºc a esta hora.


----------



## PTG (15 Dez 2015 às 22:52)

Mais um dia "tropical" de Dezembro, máxima de 17,1°C e mínima de 12,7°C. A HR oscilou entre os 82% e os 57%.
Neste momento estão 14,8°C .


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2015 às 22:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas, estou em Portalegre e o que tenho a dizer é que está calor, não se pode andar de casaco, temperatura nos 18°C.
> No caminho para cá deu para ver que as ribeiras têm um caudal um pouco mais alto por causa da Chuva de ontem mas não e nada de especial, agora com o calor dos próximos dias volta tudo ao mesmo...dezembro tropical



Até a Mãe Natal, este ano vem em biquini.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2015 às 23:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Até a Mãe Natal, este ano vem em biquini.


Estou mesmo a ver que sim se isto continuar assim muitas pessoas vão passar pelo menos o dia de natal na praia


----------



## camrov8 (15 Dez 2015 às 23:09)

essa seria uma estreia


----------



## james (15 Dez 2015 às 23:10)

joralentejano disse:


> Estou mesmo a ver que sim se isto continuar assim muitas pessoas vão passar pelo menos o dia de natal na praia




É como na Austrália e o pai natal chega numa prancha de surf.


----------



## camrov8 (15 Dez 2015 às 23:11)

pelo menos acabavam os cliches dos jornalistas


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2015 às 23:13)

Está frio na rua, já se tem que andar bem agasalhado, muita maresia nos carros... Está a descer bem, neste momento estão *7,9°C *
*96% HR*
*Vento nulo*
Este fresquinho até sabe bem depois do calor que está durante o dia.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2015 às 23:16)

camrov8 disse:


> essa seria uma estreia





james disse:


> É como na Austrália e o pai natal chega numa prancha de surf.





camrov8 disse:


> pelo menos acabavam os cliches dos jornalistas


É verdade, se isso acontecesse mesmo seria muito estranho mas como se tem mantido assim já se pode esperar tudo...


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Dez 2015 às 08:51)

Bom dia

Mais uma manhã tropicaliente de Dezembro, mas com forte inversão térmica. 
Às 7.30h, em Portalegre, mais parecia uma manhã no final de Março, com uns 15ºC, céu coberto por nuvens altas e com uma ligeira brisa. No caminho de Arronches, notava-se algum orvalho, pois não estava frio para geada, com temperaturas mínimas de 7ºC (termómetro do carro).
Em Arronches, às 8.30h, 8ºC e as mesmas condições que em Portalegre.
Vamos esperar por dias normais, pois este final de Outono é tudo menos normal... 
Ps: nem mesmo assim me livrei da constipação...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2015 às 12:04)

Ás 11:00, *Aljezur* seguia nos *21,1ºC*...incrível.
O IPMA prevê 23ºC, vamos ver...


----------



## PTG (16 Dez 2015 às 12:23)

Pelas 10:30 já estavam 18,0ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2015 às 18:05)

Boas,
Hoje dia de muitas nuvens altas, durante a tarde houve momentos em que o sol era muito fraco...Algumas fotos:













Estava bastante abafado...
Max: *18,4ºC*
Min: *6,4ºC*
De manhã estava bastante fresquinho, mas até sabe bem, durante a tarde está sempre aquele calor que até já enjoa.
Tatual: *11,7ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2015 às 22:57)

Boas,
muito frio na rua já, com um bocadinho de sorte amanhã de manhã poderá haver geada...
Tatual:* 6,9ºC *
Estive em Portalegre e as diferenças de temperatura são impressionantes, na cidade não estava frio nenhum, 22km fazem muita diferença pelos vistos, antes de ter registos não tinha noção que era assim...
Muita maresia nos carros, aqui somos mesmo obrigados a acender as lareiras e aquecedores durante a noite...
*céu pouco nublado*
*vento nulo*
*96% HR*
*1029hpa*


----------



## vamm (17 Dez 2015 às 15:51)

joralentejano disse:


> Muita maresia nos carros


Não seria mais orvalho? Maresia em Portalegre é estranho 

Ontem e hoje foram dias quentes e ponto. Ontem havia sol, apesar das nuvens. Hoje nem houve sol, por causa das nuvens, mesmo assim estava calor. O vento continua moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes, mas tudo bem. Nada de especial para relatar.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Dez 2015 às 16:03)

vamm disse:


> Não seria mais orvalho? Maresia em Portalegre é estranho .



Off-Topic: @vamm, nesta região há quem se refira ao orvalho como maresia. Não sei se é um regionalismo ou então mera confusão com a maresia, mas na verdade é habitual falar na maresia matinal


----------



## joralentejano (17 Dez 2015 às 18:13)

vamm disse:


> Não seria mais orvalho? Maresia em Portalegre é estranho


Tal como o @DiasMiguel disse aqui normalmente em vez de dizermos orvalho dizemos maresia maior parte das vezes, sei que é estranho porque não estamos ao pé do mar, mas é o hábito


----------



## joralentejano (17 Dez 2015 às 18:20)

Boas,
Mais um dia de nuvens altas, enfim só restos...
Max: *17,8ºC*
Min: *4,8ºC*
Tatual: *11,1ºC
81% HR
Vento Nulo
1027,9hpa*


----------



## vamm (18 Dez 2015 às 09:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Tal como o @DiasMiguel disse aqui normalmente em vez de dizermos orvalho dizemos maresia maior parte das vezes, sei que é estranho porque não estamos ao pé do mar, mas é o hábito


ahah  crescendo e aprendendo. Por acaso não sabia que nessa zona se dizia isso, expressões, não há mais nada a dizer.


Digam-me que o tempo vai mudar, sff.
Ontem a noite estava fria na rua, por causa do vento, mas em casa até se estava bem (o que normalmente não acontece).
Hoje a manhã começa tão bonita assim, só com estas nuvens um pouco por todo o lado:






De resto, muito orvalho, um pouco mais frio, nada de vento e bastante nevoeiro entre Colos e o Cercal, mas principalmente na vila do Cercal, o que não é normal haver. Já da Serra para a costa, algumas/poucas nuvens altas e céu completamente limpo, nada de nevoeiro.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Dez 2015 às 09:38)

vamm disse:


> Digam-me que o tempo vai mudar, sff.



Off-Topic: Sim, o tempo vai mudar!!! Agora falta saber quando 

@vamm estou exactamente com o mesmo sentimento. Por aqui, a manhã acordou nublada e com temperaturas muito semelhantes aos últimos dias... Que monotonia meteorológica...


----------



## vamm (18 Dez 2015 às 09:45)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Sim, o tempo vai mudar!!! Agora falta saber quando
> 
> @vamm estou exactamente com o mesmo sentimento. Por aqui, a manhã acordou nublada e com temperaturas muito semelhantes aos últimos dias... Que monotonia meteorológica...


À pala desta monotonia já ando aqui a chocar uma maldita de uma constipação e não é por falta de agasalho.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Dez 2015 às 11:12)

vamm disse:


> À pala desta monotonia já ando aqui a chocar uma maldita de uma constipação e não é por falta de agasalho.



Off-Topic: Bem-vinda ao clube das constipações bem chocadas...


----------



## joralentejano (18 Dez 2015 às 12:56)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Bem-vinda ao clube das constipações bem chocadas...


Ja somos 3


----------



## joralentejano (18 Dez 2015 às 13:05)

Boas,
A mínima de hoje foi de *6,7°C *
Tatual: *16,8°C*
*Céu pouco nublado *
*Vento fraco a moderado de S*
*59% HR *
Ainda bem que para a semana isto normaliza mais, já ninguém pode com estas temperaturas. Parece-me também que vou começar a ter mínimas interessantes e geadas, veremos...


----------



## vamm (18 Dez 2015 às 13:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Boa frente que se aproxima do território no Sábado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não sou bruxa, mas estava quase lá @Dias Miguel   Vem aí uma bela mudança.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Dez 2015 às 15:10)

*18,4ºC *neste momento que é a máxima até agora
humidade apenas *55% *
Parece que vamos agora começar a primavera em que vez do inverno


----------



## joralentejano (18 Dez 2015 às 22:18)

Boa Noite
Dia ameno com algumas nuvens...
Final do dia de hoje:
16:50h:




16:53h:




17:02h:




17:10h:




Mal o sol se pôs começou logo a refrescar bastante
Max: *18,8ºC*
Min: *6,7ºC*
A noite segue com céu limpo, fria e húmida, não se pode andar lá fora...
Tatual: *7ºC*
*89% HR*
Devido á humidade elevada a sensação térmica é de* 6ºC *
*vento nulo*

*
*


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 04:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Final do dia de hoje:



 belas fotos do poente com cirrocumulus!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2015 às 14:21)

StormRic disse:


> belas fotos do poente com cirrocumulus!


Obrigado


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2015 às 17:58)

Boas,
Por aqui o céu está a ficar mais nublado mas não espero chuva significativa por aqui, quanto muito chuva fraca e já vou bem...
Max: *17,7ºC*
Min: *3,3ºC*
Quanto ao frio durante a noite não me posso queixar mas pensando bem podia ser muito mais interessante, ainda me lembro dos *-4ºC* na passagem de ano 2014-2015 ao pé do rio e *-2/-3ºC* no centro da vila quem me dera voltar a ver esse valor...
10ª geada deste outonomas foi fraca...ao número de dias anticiclónicos que temos tido, por aqui se as temperaturas fossem normais já tinha pelo menos 20 ou mais geadas, mas enfim, é o que temos.
Neste momento sigo com *13,1ºC 
74% HR
Vento nulo
*


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2015 às 21:18)

Vou com *10,2°C *depois de ter estado em *9,7°C*..e continua a subir...
Quanto à chuva, o gfs prevê para aqui 10mm, duvido mas vamos ver, a frente só atingirá o sul durante a madrugada e manhã. 
*81% HR *


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2015 às 22:22)

Boas

A mínima em Grândola esta noite foi de 3,5ºC


----------



## PTG (19 Dez 2015 às 23:18)

Hoje uma máxima de 16,5°C e mínima de 14,0°C. A HR variou entre os 56% e os 50%. Neste momento estão 14,0°C e 56% de HR. Por curiosidade ontem a noite fora de Portalegre, passei pior zonas onde o termometro do carro marcou 6,5°C enquanto na cidade, à chegada, marcou perto dos 15,0°C.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2015 às 00:30)

Bem, parece que a frente morreu pelo caminho, expectativas para aqui?0. Só mesmo se a frente ganhar força mas duvido muito...mais um evento miserável para juntar a muitos outros de 2015 
Sigo com uns miseráveis *9,3ºC *completamente estagnados á mais de 1 hora.
*91% HR, *é sem dúvida a salvação disto tudo.
*Vento nulo*


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2015 às 07:45)

Chuva forte estava a ver que não


----------



## PapoilaVerde (20 Dez 2015 às 07:49)

Por Estremoz chove moderado por agora. Começou a chover por volta das 7h da manhã, com períodos de acalmia, e cheguei a ouvir um trovão.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Dez 2015 às 08:05)

Atividade eléctrica muito intensa no algarve:


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2015 às 08:11)

2 descargas de uma vez a NNW de faro e outra a N...célula que deixou bastante atividade elétrica já esta a ter descargas para lá da fronteira nos últimos minutos
Pelo menos 4 descargas a N e a NW de faro


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2015 às 08:18)

Trovões saudades deste som... descarga a este de Elvas


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2015 às 08:24)

Relâmpago para os lados de campo maior e agora mesmo o trovão 
Foi a SE de campo maior 
chuva por aqui continua um pouco mais intensa novamente


----------



## Thomar (20 Dez 2015 às 09:11)

Bom dia. Por aqui terá chovido muito pouco esta madrugada, apenas alguns milimetros.
Houve um aguaceiro fraco a moderado que durou apenas dois minutos por volta das 6H30m.
Desde então tem estado nevoeiro, vento quase nulo e temperatura actual de +13ºC.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (20 Dez 2015 às 09:35)

Muita chuva e trovoada desde as 07:00! Houve momentos em que chegou a ser torrencial! Por volta das 09:05 brutal trovão. 
Continua a chover de forma fraca a moderada.


----------



## MikeCT (20 Dez 2015 às 09:37)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia. Por aqui terá chovido muito pouco esta madrugada, apenas alguns milimetros.
> Houve um aguaceiro fraco a moderado que durou apenas dois minutos por volta das 6H30m.
> Desde então tem estado nevoeiro, vento quase nulo e temperatura actual de +13ºC.



Ouvem-se os trovões em Faro, já cairam 2.0mm


----------



## vitoreis (20 Dez 2015 às 09:38)

Trovoadas também por aqui. 

 Precipitação fraca.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2015 às 11:43)

Boas,
O céu continua muito nublado...
Tatual: *13,3ºC*
A mínima ficou-se pelos* 8,9ºC* que de certeza vai ser batida hoje à noite.
Precipitação deve ter ficado entre os *5-10mm... *é uma pena não ter pluviometro mas não é fácil de encontrar


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Dez 2015 às 11:48)

Boas,
Por aqui já deu para regar alguma coisa, ouvi 2 aguaceiros fortes que até me fizeram saltar da cama um por volta das 2 da manhã e outro por volta das 5 e tal da madrugada, mas foram de curta duração. por agora continua o céu nublado mas parece com ar de abrir para a tarde. Parece-me que a chuva por hoje terminou a não ser que haja alguma surpresa.
Temperatura ronda os 11ºc.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2015 às 13:16)

6,9mm acumulados na minha estação em Portalegre, confirmam-se os dois aguaceiros fortes de madrugada, um deles mandou o rate aos 76 mm/h, a acumulação foi rápida nos dois.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2015 às 13:17)

Por aqui, acordei com uma bomba, por volta das 9h30m até pensei que estava sonhando. Só quando estoirou a 2ª é que não estava sonhando. Choveu alguma coisa, mas não foi muito por aí além.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2015 às 13:25)

Aguaceiro fraco por aqui, céu já mais claro para SW mas muito escuro para W
*14,1°C *


----------



## vamm (20 Dez 2015 às 14:38)

Entre as 6h e as 7h, muita trovoada, muita chuva... nem estava à espera.
Agora céu nublado, mas nada de chuva.

Edit: ja chove em Panóias.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2015 às 14:44)

Nuvem muito estranha, no momento em que tirei a foto não se estava a dirigir para lado nenhum, estava apenas a rodar mesmo em cima da vila:





A nuvem continua no mesmo sitio e cada vez mais negra
*15,1ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2015 às 14:55)

Mais parece que o céu vai desabar a qualquer momento...




Ao fundo penso que é a célula a SSW de Évora


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2015 às 14:59)

Aqui está assim e nem pinga nem vai pingar, é apenas fogo de vista mais nada...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2015 às 15:05)

miguel disse:


> Aqui está assim e nem pinga nem vai pingar, é apenas fogo de vista mais nada...


verdade, já se dissipou,nem um pingo caiu ás vezes com nuvens mais claras é quando chove mais
--------------------
Aguaceiro estagnado a NNW daqui,céu negro mas o radar mostra apenas eco azul, só já acredito em vendo


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Dez 2015 às 15:15)

Não esperem mais nada hoje, a ocorrer alguma coisa será muito local e passageiro.
Bom, finalmente abriu e o sol já brilha


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2015 às 15:23)

Chuva forte durante segundos que fez uma grande barulheira, neste momento ainda chove moderadamente
era impossível não chover nada com o escuro que estava...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2015 às 15:57)

Enquanto chovia...





Neste momento o sol já brilha e apareceu mais uma: 




continua bastante desenvolvida


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2015 às 16:37)

Desculpem a quantidade de fotos, já não via algo interessante á algum tempo e agora é assim, mas é já a ultima 
ás 16h para SW:




Max: *15,7ºC*
Min: *8,9ºC*
Tatual: *13,1ºC *
*88% HR*
Céu já está praticamente todo limpo
Vento nulo


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2015 às 17:51)

Neste momento só já há nuvens no horizonte, de resto mais limpo é impossível
O arrefecimento está a ser rápido, *9,4ºC* neste momento
A estrada ainda está toda molhada devido á elevada humidade e já não deve secar muito mais durante a noite...
*93% HR
vento nulo*
Noites bem frias aproximam-se, o GFS prevê na madrugada de Terça para Quarta quase 0ºC, na realidade a temperatura aqui é sempre mais baixa que o previsto, de certeza que vou aos negativos...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2015 às 18:20)

Nevoeiro ao nível do rio, parece estar a subir mas muito devagar
Humidade a subir, *96%
9,1ºC *prestes a ter uma nova mínima


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2015 às 19:40)

Nevoeiro Cerrado, visibilidade bastante reduzida, só consigo ver a rua graças ás luzes e mesmo assim é só mesmo o que está à frente da minha casa...está perigoso para a condução... a temperatura está estável, *8,9ºC*
Sensação térmica a baixar, *7ºC*
*99% HR*
*vento nulo*


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2015 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, choveu de manhã e fez 3 bombas, à tarde já fez sol.

Máxima: 16.4ºC
mínima: 11.4ºC
actual: 12.4ºC

Precipitação: 5 mm

Alguns acumulados de hoje:

Almancil: 8.9 mm
Faro (Cidade): 3.2 mm
Faro (Aeroporto): 4.1 mm
Sagres: 6.2 mm
Tavira: 18.68 mm


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2015 às 21:23)

Noite de outono, não haja dúvida 
Está tudo molhado, até os telhados pingam...orvalho é o que não falta hoje...o nevoeiro não está a deixar descer tanto a temperatura...
Tatual:* 8,2°C*
Sensação térmica: *6°C*
*100% HR*


----------



## PTG (20 Dez 2015 às 22:10)

Hoje máxima de 14,2°C . Neste momento estão 10,5°C sendo, até este momento, a temperatura mínima.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (20 Dez 2015 às 22:26)

Alguns apontamentos fotográficos do final da tarde de hoje em Moura...


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2015 às 22:33)

Distribuição dos acumulados pelo Algarve e Baixo Alentejo relativamente homogénea. Escassez na metade noroeste do Alto Alentejo e Ribatejo. Uma frente deveras estranha, esta que passou.






Acumulados de todas as estações do Algarve e Baixo Alentejo neste tópico:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2015.8057/page-27#post-528845

As estações WU fiáveis vão passar a estar integradas no mapa geral de monitorização da precipitação. Por enquanto comecei pela metade sul da região Sul, com tempo vai todo o território.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (20 Dez 2015 às 22:39)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Muita chuva e trovoada desde as 07:00! Houve momentos em que chegou a ser torrencial! Por volta das 09:05 brutal trovão.
> Continua a chover de forma fraca a moderada.



Eis a causa do referido trovão:


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2015 às 23:18)

O nevoeiro levantou e agora há apenas em altura, já se consegue ver as torres da vila...
*8,7°C *
A temperatura não desce, pelo o contrário, tem estado a subir...a sensação térmica é que e bastante diferente, 6*°C*
*97% HR*
Está tudo a pingar...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2015 às 00:06)

Acabo então o dia com mínima de *8,2°C*
Neste momento tenho* 9,3°C *e continua a subir, impressionante, esta noite ainda não vou ter mínima interessante. 
O nevoeiro levantou mas foi apenas um intervalo, neste momento está cerradissimo, ainda pior que a bocado, não se vê nada...e assim será o resto da noite.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2015 às 01:04)

Depois de ter estado em *9,9°C *já está a descer e já vai em *8,1°C *...hoje está complicado, parece que o nevoeiro veio estragar tudo...está tudo molhado e a pingar, mais parece que esteve a chover...se o nevoeiro levantasse a temperatura ia descer bem de certeza para temperatura de geada, não era bom pois iria haver formação de gelo nas estradas e poderia haver problemas portanto é melhor ficar assim...tudo cerrado
*100% HR*
*Brisa fraca de N*
Sensação térmica com estes fatores todos está em* 5°C*


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2015 às 08:15)

Boas, 
O nevoeiro cerrado continua... 
A mínima foi de* 6,1°C*
Neste momento estão* 6,2°C *e pouco vai subir enquanto o nevoeiro não desaparecer.
A humidade continua no máximo, *100% *


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Dez 2015 às 09:03)

Bom dia.
Finalmente uma manhã de final de Outono digna do seu nome. 
Em Portalegre, às 8h estava fresquinho com um sol radiante, quase sem vento e temperaturas de 10º/11ºC no termómetro do carro (estava num local algo abrigado). No caminho para Arronches, a temperatura foi gradualmente descendo, principalmente quando cheguei ao nevoeiro cerrado, descendo até aos 3ºC. Agora continuamos com uns 6ºC e nevoeiro no centro de Arronches.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2015 às 09:22)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia.
> Finalmente uma manhã de final de Outono digna do seu nome.
> Em Portalegre, às 8h estava fresquinho com um sol radiante, quase sem vento e temperaturas de 10º/11ºC no termómetro do carro (estava num local algo abrigado). No caminho para Arronches, a temperatura foi gradualmente descendo, principalmente quando cheguei ao nevoeiro cerrado, descendo até aos 3ºC. Agora continuamos com uns 6ºC e nevoeiro no centro de Arronches.


Esses 3°C foram atingidos em que sítio?


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Dez 2015 às 09:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Esses 3°C foram atingidos em que sítio?



Após a passagem pelo Rio Caia até ao inicio da Recta das Algareiras. Normalmente é a zona onde há temperaturas mais baixas, directamente influenciadas pela várzea do Rio Caia


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2015 às 09:31)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Após a passagem pelo Rio Caia até ao inicio da Recta das Algareiras. Normalmente é a zona onde há temperaturas mais baixas, directamente influenciadas pela várzea do Rio Caia


Era mesmo esse sitio que estava a pensar, praticamente até á barreira do inicio da reta das Algareiras a ribeira de caia vai sempre quase ao lado da estrada e para além disso, é uma zona muito fechada e com alguns ribeiros...bons registos que lá se faziam


----------



## vamm (21 Dez 2015 às 09:51)

Frio, frio, frio! 
Hoje já trouxe cachecol para o trabalho, mesmo assim o que me salva é o sol que entra pela janela.
Apanhei algum nevoeiro, mas já ia alto. Houve muito orvalho de manhã, estavam 7ºC às 8h.


----------



## Thomar (21 Dez 2015 às 10:15)

Bom dia! Ontem o dia resumiu-se a pequenos aguaceiros de madrugada e ao final da tarde.
Hoje a mínima foi de *+4,1ºC*, às 8H estavam mais* +6,3ºC* e nevoeiro, agora céu muito nublado e temperatura a rondar os* +8ºC.*
Está um belo dia  finalmente condizente com a altura do ano em que nos encontramos!


----------



## PTG (21 Dez 2015 às 10:35)

Hoje pelas 8:15 estavam 8,9ºC e perto do Crato o termómetro do carro chegou a marcar 4,0ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2015 às 11:41)

Boas,
O nevoeiro levantou mas persiste no céu,  hoje é daqueles dias em que de certeza vai ficar o dia todo céu nublado e ao final da tarde o nevoeiro vai começar a descer, esta noite é capaz de ser mais gelado...
Sigo apenas com *7,2°C *
Nada a que esta zona não esteja habituada nesta altura...só mesmo Portalegre e a serra é que se escapam,  fotos giras que se tiram do alto da serra quando está assim


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Dez 2015 às 12:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> O nevoeiro levantou mas persiste no céu,  hoje é daqueles dias em que de certeza vai ficar o dia todo céu nublado e ao final da tarde o nevoeiro vai começar a descer, esta noite é capaz de ser mais gelado...
> Sigo apenas com *7,2°C *
> Nada a que esta zona não esteja habituada nesta altura...só mesmo Portalegre e a serra é que se escapam,  fotos giras que se tiram do alto da serra quando está assim


é mesmo, a imagem de satélite é bem interessante tudo aqui á volta com nevoeiro, a cidade de Portalegre e a serra estão com o céu limpo!, o nevoeiro anda claramente em zonas mais baixas


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2015 às 12:17)

Davidmpb disse:


> é mesmo, a imagem de satélite é bem interessante tudo aqui á volta com nevoeiro, a cidade de Portalegre e a serra estão com o céu limpo!, o nevoeiro anda claramente em zonas mais baixas


No ano passado nem a cidade se escapava, o único "buraco" no satélite aqui na zona era o ponto mais alto da serra


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2015 às 13:02)

*9,4**°C*
O céu azul  começa a aparecer e o sol também ja está a tentar aparecer


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2015 às 14:31)

O sol ja vai aparecendo por entre as nuvens mas acredito que assim que o sol começar a baixar e a temperatura a descer o nevoeiro volte a tapar tudo
*10,1°C*


----------



## Thomar (21 Dez 2015 às 14:52)

Agora, céu limpo, vento fraco/nulo e uma temperatura a rondar os +15ºC!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2015 às 17:24)

Mal o sol se pôs o congelador ligou-se e está arrefecer rapidamente...o nevoeiro está no horizonte já muito dissipado.
Os vidros dos carros, janelas etc estão todos embaciados.
Inversão potente hoje...
Tatual: *7,7ºC *
*91% HR*
devido a uma pequena brisa a sensação térmica está em *6,8ºC*
----
Max: *11,6ºC*
Min: *6,1ºC*


----------



## talingas (21 Dez 2015 às 18:19)

Durante o dia de ontem e de hoje já se fez notar bem a queda da temperatura. Tendo registado ainda assim uma mínima algo expressiva se comparada à das ultimas semanas, 8,5°C. Por agora segue já nos 9,4°C, o que representa já uma boa diferença em relação ao dia de ontem. Com vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2015 às 19:12)

EStremoz: 8,0 ºC, com nevoeiro e vento moderado ...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2015 às 20:08)

*4,8°C *e são apenas 8 da noite...estive ao pé do rio e estava um gelo lá,  *4°C *era o que carro registava, vai ser uma noite gelada


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2015 às 21:10)

*4,1ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2015 às 22:08)

Nevoeiro a descer e a ficar cerrado rapidamente, era só o que faltava, vai travar a descida de temperatura, neste momento tenho* 3,4ºC*
Sensação térmica a descer bastante: *1,9ºC*
*99% HR*
*vento nulo *
Consegue-se ver mesmo bem o nevoeiro a descer vila abaixo, já não se vê nenhuma torre, já não vai haver geada para ninguém hoje  quando o nevoeiro se instala aqui só já desaparece no dia seguinte


----------



## talingas (21 Dez 2015 às 22:28)

Por aqui parece ter começado a entrar agora pela cidade, aquele nevoeiro muito "rasteiro", vai-se instalando nas partes mais baixas... Geralmente é bem frio, vamos ver se está de passagem ou se fica.. Tactual 8,2ºC.


----------



## PTG (21 Dez 2015 às 22:58)

Hoje máxima de 10,4°C e mínima de 7,9°C. A HR variou entre os 60% e os 68%.
Neste momento estão 8,4°C e 67% de HR.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2015 às 23:03)

A mínima interessante ja se foi, chegou o vento fraco a moderado, o nevoeiro está apenas em altura 
Depois de ter descido até aos *3,3°C *já está nos* 4,7°C*
**


----------



## actioman (22 Dez 2015 às 00:09)

joralentejano disse:


> á cerca de 15 minutos a temperatura subiu para os *5,5ºC *devido ao vento que se intensificou um pouco, agora voltou a ficar nulo e já vai em *4,6ºC*
> 2º sensor: *4,4ºC *
> se continuar a este ritmo amanhã de manhã haverá uma grande camada de geada...
> ---------------
> Off topic: o que terá acontecido á estação meteoElvas?! está off quase á 2 semanas



Boas joralentejano.

Peço desculpa pela demora na resposta, mas mais vale tarde que nunca! 
A estação Meteoelvas esta realmente off e por tempo indeterminado, lamento mas neste momento não se reúnem as condições ideais para a manter online, pode que algum dia voltem a existir e certamente com todo o agrado e entusiasmo ele voltará a debitar dados.





joralentejano disse:


> A mínima interessante ja se foi, chegou o vento fraco a moderado, o nevoeiro está apenas em altura
> Depois de ter descido até aos *3,3°C *já está nos* 4,7°C*
> **



Tenho seguido, quando posso, com bastante interesse os teus registos. Essas inversões são realmente muito interessantes. E claro levam-me à pergunta essencial, não tens forma de colocar aqui umas fotos elucidativas da "instalação" do sensor e dizer que tipo/modelo de estação tens!?
Pesquisando pelos teus posts apenas percebi que foi comprada na Media Markt em Outubro e que antes era um relógio com termómetro.
Não é uma questão de duvidar, mas assim ficaria mais claro de onde obtens os registos e em que condições. A serem obtidos em condições aceitáveis, são realmente, e volto a repetir, interessantes.
Fica aqui um link do local correcto onde em tempos se pediu para todos os membros que têm uma, deixarem lá umas fotos da mesma.

E os 10 dias de geada igualmente de destaque.  Tu que vais sendo um dos fotógrafos mais constantes aqui do nosso Sul (e que belos registos! Obrigado), quando puderes tira umas fotos à dita! É sempre refrescante o branco gelado para nós amantes do frio e da neve (que este ano tanto escasseiam).

E peço desculpa pelo off topic 

Por cá dias monótonos, como todos sabemos... Esta madrugada o nevoeiro resolveu fazer finalmente uma visita decente aqui à zona e apesar de ter levantado por volta das 11h, nunca chegou a entrar o Sol. Resultando num dia de ambiente fresco, próprio da época.
A máxima segundo a estação do IPMA terá sido alcançada entre as 16h e as 17h com o registo de 10,1ºC. A mínima pelas 07h com 7,6ºC.
Ás 23h marcava 8,6ºC e o nevoeiro volta a instalar-se.

Deixo aqui este registo feito pelas 22h, onde já se notava a descida do nevoeiro cobrindo as partes mais elevada da cidade.







Abraço à comunidade.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2015 às 01:16)

actioman disse:


> Boas joralentejano.


Olá actioman,
Vou tentar responder a tudo, estou no telemóvel e pode escapar alguma coisa...
É pena, acompanhava bastante os dados da tua estação que até davam bastante jeito, espero que um dia volte a transmitir dados.
________________
Quanto ao sensor...
Neste momento não tenho disponibilidade para tirar foto quando puder aqui postarei mas digo mais ou menos onde está e a marca...
Está na janela mas nunca apanha sol durante todo o ano, o modelo (marca) é "Hama"  e acho que é igual às outras talvez as condições não sejam as melhores como muitos podem ter mas como ja disse aqui por agora tem de ser assim,  quando puder arranjarei algo mais em condições e com melhor instalação.
Mas acho que mesmo assim os registos são aceitáveis,  as minimas é que diferem muita das estações de Elvas e Portalegre mas pronto é uma região de grande inversão,  antes de perceber isso até pensava que tinha registos errados. O antigo relógio que tinha é que não era nada para estas coisas.
Um dia tirarei uma foto à geada mas este ano tal como dizes tem sido uma miséria,  no meio dessas 10 só 1 é que "pintou" tudo de branco,  o dia tal como tenho nos registos em que registei -1,1°C
Eu lá tento animar um pouco este tópico do sul com algumas fotos porque este ano tem sido muito monótono e compreendo que farta estar sempre a postar o mesmo...

________________________
Nevoeiro continua em altura e não desce devido ao vento, está apenas ao meio das torres...
Tatual: *5,4°C*
Foi tudo estragado principalmente por causa do vento


----------



## talingas (22 Dez 2015 às 02:10)

O nevoeiro por aqui anda mais "preguiçoso"...  Tactual 11,3ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Dez 2015 às 03:01)

4,3ºC na minha estação em Portalegre, mas cerca de 10ºC mais acima na parte mais alta da cidade! Uma boa inversão térmica, é raro.


----------



## StormRic (22 Dez 2015 às 03:02)

talingas disse:


> O nevoeiro por aqui anda mais "preguiçoso"...



 que foto mais espectacular!

Portalegre parece uma ilha no meio do mar!


----------



## vamm (22 Dez 2015 às 07:08)

Bom dia 
Estão 7,5ºC e muito nevoeiro!


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Dez 2015 às 09:21)

Bom dia
Outra manhã bem fresquinha. Custa a acreditar que, na passada semana, estavam 15º/17º C logo às 8h. 
Hoje estavam 8,5ºC às 8h em Portalegre, com céu limpo e vento fresquinho que aumentava a sensação de frio. A caminho de Arronches, a inversão térmica foi mais brusca, pois na zona do IP2 (variante de Portalegre) já estavam 4,5ºC e o nevoeiro surgiu em cotas mais altas do que ontem. Quase toda a viagem foi feita com nevoeiro, algumas vezes mais cerrado, outras mais elevado.
Continuamos com 6,5ºC por Arronches, com o céu encoberto por causa do nevoeiro, com um vento moderado e uma sensação térmica gélida.


----------



## vamm (22 Dez 2015 às 10:20)

Neste momento estão 11ºC e o sol aparece lindo e quentinho, mas só porque estou junto à costa 

Entre as 8h e as 9h, de Relíquias até começar a descer a Serra do Cercal:






Depois de descer é logo outro clima, perto das 9h:






Vista da Ribeira da Azenha para a Serra:


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2015 às 10:26)

Bom dia
Nevoeiro neste momento, com *7,9°C 
100% HR*
Mínima de* 4,8°C*


----------



## Thomar (22 Dez 2015 às 10:41)

Bom dia! Mínima mais alta do que ontem, *+6,9ºC*. 
Ontem à noite as nuvens entraram muito cedo, por volta das 20H, na altura a descida de temperatura até ia bem lançada estavam apenas *+8,5ºC*. 
Agora* +9ºC *céu nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Dez 2015 às 11:10)

Estremoz: manhã de sol com temperatura muito agradável... Sem vento dissipou-se o nevoeiro.

Assim vale a pena viver num anticlinal... todo o imenso alentejo coberto por nevoeiro e por cá na presença de uma manhã de sol e do céu limpo


----------



## talingas (22 Dez 2015 às 15:12)

StormRic disse:


> que foto mais espectacular!
> 
> Portalegre parece uma ilha no meio do mar!


O ano passado, exactamente por esta altura, foi praticamente uma semana inteira cheia de fenómenos do género, mas chegavam muito mais cedo e em muito maior escala. A cidade desaparecia, só a zona onde moro, mais alta, ficava "suspensa" no nevoeiro..


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2015 às 15:24)

Não estou em Arronches mas segundo um familiar meu, o nevoeiro lá está cerrado...
De certeza que a maxima hoje foi abaixo dos 10°C


----------



## Thomar (22 Dez 2015 às 15:30)

Por Ponte de Sôr o céu continua nublado o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura ronda os *+11ºC*. Está frio!


----------



## vamm (22 Dez 2015 às 16:19)

Bem, é de salientar que o capacete não saiu da Serra o dia inteiro! Estão a chegar muitas nuvens aqui, parecem as tipicas nuvens de nevoeiro, mas de resto continuo com 15ºC bem frescos. Já estou a perceber porque é que o mapa das temperaturas aparece fresco demais a esta hora, menos no litoral 

(pormenor da lua sob a Serra)


----------



## actioman (22 Dez 2015 às 16:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Quanto ao sensor...
> Neste momento não tenho disponibilidade para tirar foto quando puder aqui postarei mas digo mais ou menos onde está e a marca...
> Está na janela mas nunca apanha sol durante todo o ano, o modelo (marca) é "Hama"  e acho que é igual às outras talvez as condições não sejam as melhores como muitos podem ter mas como ja disse aqui por agora tem de ser assim,  quando puder arranjarei algo mais em condições e com melhor instalação.
> Mas acho que mesmo assim os registos são aceitáveis,  as minimas é que diferem muita das estações de Elvas e Portalegre mas pronto é uma região de grande inversão,  antes de perceber isso até pensava que tinha registos errados. O antigo relógio que tinha é que não era nada para estas coisas.
> ...



Obrigado pela resposta! 

Todos começámos de alguma forma e como vês hoje, nem uma como a tua eu tenho possibilidade de ter. Eu já estive com uma situação parecida à tua e com calma e perseverança alcancei a estação dos sonhos de muitos de nós. 
O mais importante é o entusiasmo e a vontade! Nas tuas condições não se pode considerar a medição ideal, mas pelo menos darão uma ideia dos valores! 
Já agora como obtens a temperatura aparente sem anemómetro?

Por aqui dia de nevoeiro que não levantou e por isso dia frio, mas de ambiente próprio para a época!

A mínima da EMA do IPMA de Elvas foi alcançada entre as 5h e as 6h, mas só amanhã no resumo diário a saberemos, sendo que às 06h a média foi de 6,9ºC
Neste momento a segundo o último valor da EMA às 15h estavam 9,1ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Dez 2015 às 16:26)

Boas,
Depois de uma manhã e inicio de tarde com sol neste momento nevoeiro:


----------



## vamm (22 Dez 2015 às 18:03)

No caminho para casa senti-me como se estivesse a chegar a casa, mas de manhã. Escuro, muitooo nevoeiro e frio. Foi só subir a Serra e ficou de noite, incrível!


----------



## Gerofil (22 Dez 2015 às 19:18)

Estremoz: o nevoeiro voltou mas hoje não há vento, pelo que está uma temperatura muito agradável ... 9,1 ºC


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2015 às 21:11)

actioman disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta!
> 
> Todos começámos de alguma forma e como vês hoje, nem uma como a tua eu tenho possibilidade de ter. Eu já estive com uma situação parecida à tua e com calma e perseverança alcancei a estação dos sonhos de muitos de nós.
> O mais importante é o entusiasmo e a vontade! Nas tuas condições não se pode considerar a medição ideal, mas pelo menos darão uma ideia dos valores!
> ...


Podem não ser as melhores condições  mas pronto tem de ser assim...tal como tu dizes dá para ter uma ideia das temperaturas...
Quanto a isso na temperatura aparente,  não sei como mas aparece de vez em quando por baixo da temperatura...mas nem sempre, é algo estranho mas pronto...pode até estar errado e ja pensei até em não publicar aqui...


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2015 às 21:12)

Nevoeiro cerrado com *7,7°C *


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2015 às 22:09)

As luzes da rua são a única coisa que se vê,  tudo tapadinho...*7,6°C*


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2015 às 23:31)

O nevoeiro levantou mas não deve demorar a descer novamente.
*7,3ºC* estáveis
*100% HR
vento nulo*
_______________________
Resumo do dia...
Apesar de não ter estado em Arronches hoje durante o dia, segundo me disseram o nevoeiro nunca levantou, máxima abaixo dos 10ºC tal como disse.
Máx: *9,2ºC*
Min: *4,8ºC*
EDIT(23:32) O nevoeiro foi descansar 5 minutos mas já voltou em força


----------



## PTG (22 Dez 2015 às 23:38)

Hoje uma máxima de 11,6°C e mínima de 7,3°C. 
Neste momento estão 9,4°C.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Dez 2015 às 00:21)

O nevoeiro foi-se, deixando tudo molhado e a pingar...vamos ver se volta.
Tatual:* 6,8ºC
100% HR*


----------



## joralentejano (23 Dez 2015 às 02:03)

Nevoeiro cerrado novamente...
A temperatura voltou a subir, neste momento estão *7,3°C*
*100% HR*


----------



## vamm (23 Dez 2015 às 08:13)

O nevoeiro cerrado continua e está frio! 
Ontem pelas 23h continuava tão mau, que a conduzir só víamos os outros carros mesmo em cima de nós, o que era um bocado assustador. 
Não sei como é que não me espalhei numa curva apertada, nem dei nenhum toque em dois ciclistas que encontrei. Sim, nevoeiro cerrado à noite e pessoas de bicicleta é a melhor coisa que têm para fazer!


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Dez 2015 às 09:27)

Bom dia

Continuamos esperançados em encontrar o D. Sebastião neste nevoeiro alentejano 
Tal como ontem, a manhã de hoje volta a ser uma fotocópia, em temperaturas e condições do tempo. O vento é que é um pouco mais fraco, pelo que a sensação térmica é mais suportável. Estamos com temperaturas próximas dos 6º/7ºC e nevoeiro cerrado no centro de Arronches.
Infelizmente ontem não tive tempo para colocar umas fotos elucidativas do estado do tempo.


----------



## Thomar (23 Dez 2015 às 10:07)

Bom dia! Por aqui a temperatura mínima foi de *+6,3ºC*, agora estão *+7,5ºC*. 
Está nevoeiro, com uma visibilidade de 400/500m e o vento é quase nulo.
Ontem, mínima de *+6,9ºC* e máxima de *+11,2ºC*!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Dez 2015 às 10:13)

Aqui está assim...


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Dez 2015 às 10:20)

vamm disse:


> Não sei como é que não me espalhei numa curva apertada, nem dei nenhum toque em dois ciclistas que encontrei. Sim, nevoeiro cerrado à noite e pessoas de bicicleta é a melhor coisa que têm para fazer!



Off-Topic: É verdade @vamm há pessoas que não têm amor à vida. São esses e os condutores com "carta tirada na Farinha 33" que nem as luzes acendem quando há nevoeiro... 

Estes últimos dias o nevoeiro é intenso e condiciona muito a condução. Ontem, só mesmo a zona mais alta de Portalegre se escapou ao nevoeiro, pois entre Arronches e Portalegre, por volta das 17h/17.30h, só havia visibilidade de uns 20/30 metros...


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Dez 2015 às 10:30)

Bom dia,
Ontem o nevoeiro rapidamente dissipou e hoje está uma grande camada de nuvens altas.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Dez 2015 às 10:37)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: É verdade @vamm há pessoas que não têm amor à vida. São esses e os condutores com "carta tirada na Farinha 33" que nem as luzes acendem quando há nevoeiro...
> 
> Estes últimos dias o nevoeiro é intenso e condiciona muito a condução. Ontem, só mesmo a zona mais alta de Portalegre se escapou ao nevoeiro, pois entre Arronches e Portalegre, por volta das 17h/17.30h, só havia visibilidade de uns 20/30 metros...


É verdade, ontem no caminho para castelo branco, havia carros que só os via quando estavam mesmo a passar ao meu lado, luzes desligadas como se nada acontecesse,  e depois é assim que as coisas são como são...


----------



## vamm (23 Dez 2015 às 10:40)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Continuamos esperançados em encontrar o D. Sebastião neste nevoeiro alentejano
> Tal como ontem, a manhã de hoje volta a ser uma fotocópia, em temperaturas e condições do tempo. O vento é que é um pouco mais fraco, pelo que a sensação térmica é mais suportável. Estamos com temperaturas próximas dos 6º/7ºC e nevoeiro cerrado no centro de Arronches.
> Infelizmente ontem não tive tempo para colocar umas fotos elucidativas do estado do tempo.



Esta última até está muito bom, ontem quando passei no Cercal, só soube que estava nos semáforos já quase a passar por eles, só se viam pontinhos, mais nada.



Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: É verdade @vamm há pessoas que não têm amor à vida. São esses e os condutores com "carta tirada na Farinha 33" que nem as luzes acendem quando há nevoeiro...
> 
> Estes últimos dias o nevoeiro é intenso e condiciona muito a condução. Ontem, só mesmo a zona mais alta de Portalegre se escapou ao nevoeiro, pois entre Arronches e Portalegre, por volta das 17h/17.30h, só havia visibilidade de uns 20/30 metros...


Ontem sempre que via algum de minimos ou médios... só me apetecia sair do carro e ir cravar-lhes umas valentes chapadas. Gente sem amor à vida e sem responsabilidade nenhuma. Nem são bons para eles, nem para os outros.

Hoje o nevoeiro chegou aqui ao litoral, mas muito menos a partir da base da Serra. Ontem o meu irmão andou com o drone sob a Serra, tem imagens espectaculares, vou ver se ele publica o vídeo para vos mostrar.
Estão 11 (gélidos) ºC junto à costa

Edit: já agora, esta camada de nuvens altas filtra o calorzinho do sol todo!


----------



## joralentejano (23 Dez 2015 às 10:42)

Boas, 
Nevoeiro que pelos vistos hoje também não deve levantar mais...3° dia consecutivo sem ver o sol por aqui, ontem só o vi porque passei por Portalegre de manhã...
Está difícil secar a roupa 
A mínima foi de *6,2°C*
Neste momento estão .*7**,3°C
100% HR *


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Dez 2015 às 10:46)

vamm disse:


> Esta última até está muito bom, ontem quando passei no Cercal, só soube que estava nos semáforos já quase a passar por eles, só se viam pontinhos, mais nada.
> 
> 
> Ontem sempre que via algum de minimos ou médios... só me apetecia sair do carro e ir cravar-lhes umas valentes chapadas. Gente sem amor à vida e sem responsabilidade nenhuma. Nem são bons para eles, nem para os outros.
> ...


Se andarem com médios ligados já não é mau, porque nem todos os carros têm luzes de nevoeiro


----------



## vamm (23 Dez 2015 às 12:07)

Davidmpb disse:


> Se andarem com médios ligados já não é mau, porque nem todos os carros têm luzes de nevoeiro


Sim, mas todos aqueles que vi, se não têm é porque os donos os tiraram  não eram mais antigos que o meu e olha que já tem 15 anos.
O grande problema é aqueles que não conseguem gastar uma notinha com um farol novo, porque os outros se fundiram, mas bom, não vem à balha.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Dez 2015 às 14:49)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Aqui está assim...



E agora está assim!...


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Dez 2015 às 16:31)

Votos de um excelente Natal e de um muito próspero 2016 para todos, respectivas famílias e amigos


----------



## vamm (23 Dez 2015 às 16:35)

Já soube que esteve sol em Relíquias, mas que o nevoeiro voltou em força agora.
Aqui no litoral está frio e o céu está tão nublado que não houve sol desde as 13h.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Dez 2015 às 17:12)

Boas, o nevoeiro hoje ficou apenas ao nível da parte mais alta da vila...
Neste momento já está a descer:








sempre pensei que a temperatura subisse e o nevoeiro desaparecesse mas pelos vistos não...
Máx: *8,8ºC*
Min: *6,2ºC*
Tatual: *8,4ºC
100% HR 
vento nulo*


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Dez 2015 às 17:41)

Por aqui o nevoeiro foi-se instalando durante a tarde, neste momento cerrado mesmo, a serra hoje também não escapa.
O GFS mantém a previsão de chuva para a semana, espero bem que sim


----------



## joralentejano (23 Dez 2015 às 17:43)

Davidmpb disse:


> a serra hoje também não escapa.


talvez só escape o topo


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Dez 2015 às 17:46)

joralentejano disse:


> talvez só escape o topo


Nem no topo


----------



## joralentejano (23 Dez 2015 às 19:27)

Nevoeiro cerrado, a temperatura pouco desce, *8,2ºC 
100% HR *


----------



## joralentejano (23 Dez 2015 às 21:33)

Boas,
Mais uma noite em que está tudo molhado e a pingar, já que não chove tem de ser assim. 
*7,9°C
*


----------



## vamm (24 Dez 2015 às 08:11)

Bom dia!
Às 7h estava tudo limpo, apenas muito orvalho e nada de nevoeiro aqui.
Agora estão 9ºC, bem geladinhos, e o nevoeiro está a chegar por Oeste (1ª foto) vindo de Odemira e por Norte (2º foto) vindo de Colos.


----------



## vamm (24 Dez 2015 às 09:34)

Não sei se é perceptível para vocês, nem se alguém na zona ou mais para cima viu esta beleza, era uma nuvem em forma de linha em cima do mar que tinha imensas pontinhas com virga. Dava-lhe um efeito espectacular, infelizmente não tinha a máquina e já eram cerca das 18h, o telemóvel não conseguiu capturar bem a coisa, mas deixo aqui na mesma o _péssimo_ registo da dita cuja:







Off-topic: Só um desabafo... eu sei que disse que o tempo ia mudar, mas não esperava ter 3 dias consecutivos com nevoeiro intenso. A sério, nós não temos neve no alentejo, mas também não queremos ter este nevoeiro. É que eu chego ali à Serra do Cercal de manhã e é como se estivesse a chegar ao paraíso: céu praticamente limpo na costa, nem está frio e nem as pessoas sabem o que está do outro lado da Serra. À tarde, assim que subo a Serra, é de noite, não se vê nada, não dá sequer para ver mais do que 50m à nossa frente (apesar de ontem em certas zonas ter tido bastante visibilidade). Isto está mesmo complicado! Este tipo de fenómeno é coisa para desaparecer quando?


----------



## Thomar (24 Dez 2015 às 10:06)

Bom dia! 
Por cá temperatura mínima alta de* +9,9ºC*! Agora *+10,7ºC*.
Céu totalmente nublado, com uma mistura de nevoeiro alto e às vezes durante uns minutos cai uma morrinha.

 * Feliz Natal!*


----------



## joralentejano (24 Dez 2015 às 15:38)

Boas,
Passado quase 4 dias sem ver o sol eis que ele volta, mas muito fraco
*11,1°C *

*Feliz Natal a todos com muita saúde e alegria *


----------



## ecobcg (24 Dez 2015 às 17:24)

Boas.
Mais um dia de céu limpo e temperaturas máximas na casa dos 18ºC.
Esta noite vai ser a primeira véspera de Natal que não acendo a lareira desde há alguns anos... Falta o frio... 

Feliz Natal a todos!!


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Dez 2015 às 18:27)

Boas,
Hoje mais um dia de céu muito nublado sem se ver o sol, porém hoje sem nevoeiro, só mesmo no alto da serra.
As máximas andaram á volta dos 10/11ºc.
*Quero desejar a todos os membros desta comunidade um feliz Natal*


----------



## actioman (24 Dez 2015 às 19:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Passado quase 4 dias sem ver o sol eis que ele volta, mas muito fraco
> *11,1°C *



Vizinho não há ai um erro de cálculo, na segunda postaste a informar que já havia sol! 



joralentejano disse:


> O sol ja vai aparecendo por entre as nuvens mas acredito que assim que o sol começar a baixar e a temperatura a descer o nevoeiro volte a tapar tudo



Por cá hoje finalmente o Sol apareceu por volta das 14h, tivemos desde terça-feira com nevoeiro ininterrupto aqui pela terrinha. Sabe bem, não digo que não, mas eu prefiro nevoeiro no Inverno, são gostos! 

Segundo a EMA do IPMA e como já houve a presença do astro rei a máxima hoje foi mais alta que em dias anteriores e chegou aos 14,1ºC  na média horária das 16h. A mínima terá sido de 6,5ºC na média horária das 08h.

Neste momento céu limpo e uma lua quase cheia. 

E que tal se concentrar-mos os Votos de Boas Festas aqui!


----------



## PTG (24 Dez 2015 às 19:47)

Com votos de um Feliz Natal a máxima por cá foi 11,4°C e a mínima 7,2°C. Neste momento estão 10,3°C. Dia com muita debilidade e ainda choveu fraco de manhã.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Dez 2015 às 19:58)

actioman disse:


> Vizinho não há ai um erro de cálculo, na segunda postaste a informar que já havia sol!


O sol que houve nesse dia foi pouquinho por isso estou a contar com esse dia mas pronto,  dias em que o nevoeiro não deixou aparecer o sol são 3


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2015 às 00:59)

Boas Noites,
Dia em geral de céu limpo, ao final da tarde começaram a aparecer nuvens altas...
Neste momento céu com algumas nuvens altas 
Tatual:* 5,5ºC
93% HR
vento nulo*
_______________________
Dados de dia 24: Max: *12,4ºC*  Min:* 5,1ºC*
Dados de dia 25: Max: *14,6ºC * Min: *5,8ºC



*


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Dez 2015 às 22:54)

Dados de vento de volta na minha estação, nada que WD-40 não resolvesse. 

Por Portalegre, 13,3ºC e 63% HR com vento moderado de SE, e rajada a 33 km/h. Máxima de 15,8ºC e mínima de 10,3ºC.


----------



## PTG (26 Dez 2015 às 23:06)

Máxima 14,4°C e mínima 10,9°C. A HR variou entre os 74% e os 63%.
Temperatura actual de 12,7°C e HR de 66%.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Dez 2015 às 04:46)

Vento já a atingir rajadas da ordem dos 50 km/h.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Dez 2015 às 14:53)

Boas,
Por Arronches segue uma tarde agradável com algumas nuvens altas a chegar,
*15,6ºC
55% HR
Vento moderado de SE*
O vento foi forte durante a noite, ouvia-se bem no telhado, as ruas neste momento estão cheias de lixo.
A mínima não desceu tanto devido ao vento, foi de *7,4ºC
*


----------



## joralentejano (27 Dez 2015 às 17:21)

Lá vão chegando mas muito devagar...









Máx: *15,9ºC*
Min: *7,4ºC*
Tatua: *11,3ºC
71% HR
Vento nulo
*


----------



## PTG (27 Dez 2015 às 17:21)

Por Portalegre tivemos uma máxima de 14,7ºC e uma mínima de 11,5ºC. A HR relativa variou entre os 68% e os 59%.
Neste momento estão 13,5ºC e uma humidade relativa de 63% com o céu a nublar-se. Esta madrugada por cá esteve bastante vento.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Dez 2015 às 21:54)

A bandeira de que tenho no quintal já abana  sinal de que o vento já está a aumentar,  chuva aqui só mesmo amanhã...
Neste momento estão *9,3°C*


----------



## trovoadas (27 Dez 2015 às 23:21)

Boas

De volta aos Algarves...
Dia agradável hoje e diria um dia normal de Inverno por aqui. Temperatura nos 16ºc e nebulosidade a aumentar ao longo do dia. Algum vento também que por vezes dava algum desconforto térmico principalmente porque a tendência ainda é para andar com roupas leves face ao tempo que temos tido.

Quanto ao resto já precisava de chover qualquer coisa. Parece tudo normal até porque se nota algum verde e erva nos terrenos mas a nível de reservas hídricas estamos muito mal. As ribeiras estão praticamente secas e daqui a pouco é Janeiro!


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2015 às 01:40)

*7,7mm *em Sines das 23h ás 00h, como o radar de Loulé está desligado o radar mostrava apenas eco azul nessa altura.


----------



## MikeCT (28 Dez 2015 às 08:44)

6,8mm em Faro (cidade),choveu pelas 4:30 forte, rajada max de 43.5 km/h pelas 6:39.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 09:27)

Acumulados na região sul até às 8:00 muito espalhados, mas mesmo assim ainda bastante significativos, tendo em conta o curto período.







Destaque para Alcácer, Odemira e Faro.


----------



## Thomar (28 Dez 2015 às 10:16)

Bom dia. Choveu hoje de madrugada por volta da 1H15m, das 3H e agora desde as 8H vais chovendo fraco, ora só uns pingos ora períodos curtos mas mais intensos de chuva moderada. O vento é fraco e a temperatura ronda os *+14ºC*!


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2015 às 10:35)

Choveu bem por volta das 7h, o radar a essa hora não mostrou nada, o sul hoje está às cegas


----------



## vamm (28 Dez 2015 às 11:14)

Chove bem por aqui (Ribeira da Azenha) de vez em quando. Hoje está um dia daqueles que não apetece fazer nada


----------



## manchester (28 Dez 2015 às 11:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Choveu bem por volta das 7h, o radar a essa hora não mostrou nada, o sul hoje está às cegas



Podes sempre consultar esta página do site espanhol, radar da Andaluzia (Sevilha), sempre dá para ver alguma coisa

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=1&p=se


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2015 às 12:01)

manchester disse:


> Podes sempre consultar esta página do site espanhol, radar da Andaluzia (Sevilha), sempre dá para ver alguma coisa
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=1&p=se


Obrigado  para aqui o de Cáceres dá mais jeito,


----------



## trepkos (28 Dez 2015 às 13:58)

Por aqui depois de uma madrugada algo chuvosa voltou o verão. Está uma tarde de sol e temperatura primaveril, como tem sido todo o outono/inverno até aqui.


----------



## vamm (28 Dez 2015 às 14:12)

Muitas nuvens a passar com pressa, sol de vez em quando e muitooo vento.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2015 às 14:34)

Boas,
Neste momento mais parece que a frente já passou, céu com muitas abertas e o sol apareceu...está muito abafado
Vento a aumentar...
*15,8ºC*
*84% HR*


----------



## trepkos (28 Dez 2015 às 15:31)

Estou neste momento em Évora. Está algum vento e está muito escuro para W/NW. Duvido que chegue aqui alguma coisa.


----------



## manelmeteo (28 Dez 2015 às 15:35)

Na Vidigueira muito pouca chuva quase nenhuma, essa está toda a norte para variar. Muito sol agora.
Por aqui o evento acabou, ou melhor sem sequer começou


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2015 às 15:38)

Céu muito escuro, vento moderado a forte, as árvores e antenas lá vão dançando 
*16,4ºC*
este tempo quase tropical está a fazer com que haja bastantes mosquitos


----------



## vamm (28 Dez 2015 às 15:39)

Muito escuro agora, a Norte daqui, com uma pinga aqui e outra ali, embora veja chuva ao longe.
Direcção Sines









Direcção Sul


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2015 às 15:46)

Que céu tão negro  até mete medo ao susto, vai pingando


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2015 às 15:51)

tudo cerrado no horizonte, vem ai uma grande chuvada,


----------



## vamm (28 Dez 2015 às 15:56)

Aqui já chove bem, variando entre moderado e fraco, tocada a vento. Céu bem negro!


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2015 às 15:58)

joralentejano disse:


> tudo cerrado no horizonte, vem ai uma grande chuvada,


O céu está bem negro para esses lados, por acaso.

Por aqui, sigo com 1,2mm acumulados, vento moderado com rajadas e 15,8ºC.


----------



## trepkos (28 Dez 2015 às 16:00)

Chove torrencialmente na horta das figueiras em Évora,  do outro lado da cidade nas portas de avis não cai água nenhuma... surreal.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2015 às 16:04)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo que durou 1 minuto, se tivesse durado ia haver problemas de certeza...
Neste momento está assim:


----------



## trepkos (28 Dez 2015 às 16:05)

Ja começou a cair nas portas de avis


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2015 às 16:08)

Descarga com força, não se vê nada puxada a vento


----------



## Thomar (28 Dez 2015 às 16:10)

Chove fraco agora, tocado a vento. Céu bem escuro a norte e a oeste.


----------



## vamm (28 Dez 2015 às 16:12)

trepkos disse:


> Chove torrencialmente na horta das figueiras em Évora,  do outro lado da cidade nas portas de avis não cai água nenhuma... surreal.



Completamente normal em Évora. Muitas vezes chovia a potes na zona da Universidade/Rua de Machede e na zona do Teatro Garcia de Resende ou na Rotunda de Arraiolos, nada. Também apanhei chuva na Fábrica dos Leões e na cidade nada.

Por aqui cai forte agora. O céu está completamente "liso"!


----------



## trepkos (28 Dez 2015 às 16:13)

vamm disse:


> Completamente normal em Évora. Muitas vezes chovia a potes na zona da Universidade/Rua de Machede e na zona do Teatro Garcia de Resende ou na Rotunda de Arraiolos, nada.
> 
> Por aqui cai forte agora. O céu está completamente "liso"!


A rotunda de Arraiolos chama se portas da lagoa


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2015 às 16:13)

já acalmou, muita água a correr pelas ruas e lixo também


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2015 às 16:16)

Para SW:


----------



## vamm (28 Dez 2015 às 16:17)

trepkos disse:


> A rotunda de Arraiolos chama se portas da lagoa


Morei lá 3 anos e meio e nunca soube o nome daquilo, acreditas? 
Sei do resto, agora aquela não.

Um autêntico dilúvio!


----------



## trepkos (28 Dez 2015 às 16:19)

vamm disse:


> Morei lá 3 anos e meio e nunca soube o nome daquilo, acreditas?
> Sei do resto, agora aquela não.
> 
> Um autêntico dilúvio!


Deixa lá, toda a minha vida morei na zona e também só descobri à pouco tempo.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Dez 2015 às 16:26)

Alandroal/Estremoz: madrugada com vários períodos de aguaceiros. Esta tarde já se registou um bom aguaceiro por Estremoz, com direito a arco-íris...  Calor 






SAT24

O estado do tempo em Portugal Continental está hoje condicionado pela passagem de um sistema frontal, associado a um centro de baixas pressões localizado no Atlântico Norte, e que atravessa o território de oeste para leste, afectando inicialmente o litoral oeste e progredindo posteriormente para leste.
Assim, períodos de chuva dão lugar a aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de vento moderado, afectando principalmente as regiões do norte, centro, península de Setúbal e Alto Alentejo.

16h55




SAT24


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2015 às 17:05)

Alguma chuva em aproximação, a ver no que dá.. 15,1ºC.


----------



## Thomar (28 Dez 2015 às 17:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> Alguma chuva em aproximação, a ver no que dá.. 15,1ºC.


Por aqui caíram dois aguaceiros fortes no espaço de 15 minutos com muito vento à mistura, prepara-te que essa chuva deve-se dirigir para aí! 
Não sei que temperatura está neste momento, mas notou-se bem a queda depois destes aguaceiros, vamos à rua e já sai vapor da boca.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2015 às 17:20)

Muito escuro para W e NW, vento a aumentar novamente...
*14,6ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2015 às 17:27)

Já chove, apesar de fraco, muito negro com chuva intensa a Oeste e SW. Já houve duas descargas registadas no norte do distrito (IPMA).


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2015 às 17:31)

já chove, pingos bem grossos.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Dez 2015 às 17:33)

Superfície frontal fria desloca-se para leste, afectando agora as regiões do interior.  Na próxima hora, a superfície frontal fria irá cruzar o Alto Alentejo, deslocando-se para leste e provocando períodos de chuva, acompanhados por vento.


----------



## talingas (28 Dez 2015 às 17:57)

Por aqui chove forte e feio batido a vendo. Rajadas na ordem dos 50km/h. Só deste episódio já acumulou cerca de 4mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2015 às 18:03)

Passa agora a frente com chuva intensíssima! Descida da temperatura para os 12,1ºC (até agora), e subida brusca da pressão em 1 hPa.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2015 às 18:05)

Chove torrencialmente com muito vento


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2015 às 18:11)

Bruta carga de água até faz fumo, a rua é um autêntico rio


----------



## talingas (28 Dez 2015 às 18:11)

Aqui a temperatura caiu mais de 2ºC no espaço de 15 min. Continua a chover embora com menos intensidade.. O acumulado total de hoje ascende já aos 9,6mm.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2015 às 18:23)

Dilúvio!!!!!não se vê nada que ventaniaaaa
A água já está a saltar os passeios


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2015 às 18:24)

muitos problemas  isto já deve ter ultrapassado os 20mm
Que dilúvio meu deus


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2015 às 18:31)

Impressionante o que chove aqui, ribeiros e ribeiras mais pequenas já têm enxurrada garantida


----------



## talingas (28 Dez 2015 às 18:34)

Na estação de Marvão já cairam mais de 2000mm hoje...  Deve-se fartar de dançar nestes dias de vento. Têm de ir dar uma olhadela naquilo, é uma estação muito interessante.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Dez 2015 às 18:39)

Estremoz: última meia hora com chuva moderada puxada a vento... Tendo em conta o que sucede na maior parte das estações do norte e centro, a passagem da superfície frontal estará a render provavelmente entre 10 e 20 mm de precipitação.

Mais meia hora e a superfície frontal estará já sobre Espanha, cessando as precipitações no Alto Alentejo (passagem ao pós-frontal). No Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, o pós-frontal irá acontecer mais tardee e os acumulados de precipitação serão bastante menores.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2015 às 18:47)

chuva moderada,
que brutalidade aquilo que caiu aqui, eu já estava a ver as coisas negras, a sorte é que maior parte das ruas são a descer ...mais de 20mm de certeza, não é exagero nenhum...
*11,6ºC*


----------



## vamm (28 Dez 2015 às 19:40)

Às 18h15 mais ou menos choveu tanto, mas tanto em Relíquias.


----------



## manelmeteo (28 Dez 2015 às 19:50)

Cheguei a Portalegre por volta das 17h e perto das 18h choveu bem e houve muito vento, fui á pouco ver os dados da precipitação do ipma da ultima hora:
Portalegre: 11,7mm
Avis( Benavila): 13,8mm


----------



## trepkos (28 Dez 2015 às 19:53)

Eventualmente lá choveu qualquer coisa em Évora com períodos de chuva muito forte! Foram boas chuvadas.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2015 às 20:57)

Alguma areia na estrada da minha rua devido a uma obra que está na rua acima da minha, a água era tanta que o escoamento não aguentou e fez com que muita da água saltasse e corresse pela minha rua...já tinha visto chover assim mas nunca durante tanto tempo. Até estou admirado como é que não saltaram tampas de esgoto...
*10,1ºC
97% HR*
_________________
Max: *16,4ºC*
Min: *9,1ºC*


----------



## trovoadas (28 Dez 2015 às 21:03)

Chuva forte por aqui! Um dia mais ao menos pelo menos por aqui... Um período de chuva forte a seguir ao almoço e agora mais alguns mm's.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Dez 2015 às 21:07)

14mm por Fonte de Apra...entretanto o acumulado está a disparar nos últimos minutos


----------



## manelmeteo (28 Dez 2015 às 21:09)

Depois da chuva da tarde o nevoeiro instalou-se e está cerrado, isto sim já é inverno. de resto ficarei mais uma semana por estas bandas que adoro.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Dez 2015 às 21:20)

trovoadas disse:


> 14mm por Fonte de Apra...entretanto o acumulado está a disparar nos últimos minutos



Em 1 hora o acumulado disparou dos 14mm para os 28mm e continua a chover forte!


----------



## ecobcg (28 Dez 2015 às 21:21)

Boa noite. Há um relato, no Meteofontes, de cheias em Albufeira, devido à chuva torrencial que caiu por lá nos últimos minutos...
Não posso confirmar... alguém de Albufeira por aqui?


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Dez 2015 às 21:31)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa noite. Há um relato, no Meteofontes, de cheias em Albufeira, devido à chuva torrencial que caiu por lá nos últimos minutos...
> Não posso confirmar... alguém de Albufeira por aqui?



Existe várias inundações em Albufeira. Na zona de Montechoro, Ataboeira, e Albufeira, mas também no Concelho de Lagoa ( Lagoa e Calvário).

Caiu uma pinga e aquilo vira uma piscina.  Que venha, um novo 1 de Novembro que aquilo é o mesmo filme.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Dez 2015 às 21:33)

trovoadas disse:


> Em 1 hora o acumulado disparou dos 14mm para os 28mm e continua a chover forte!



Entretanto já está nos 37mm mas já acalmou no entanto continua a chover fraco


----------



## trovoadas (28 Dez 2015 às 21:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Existe várias inundações em Albufeira. Na zona de Montechoro, Ataboeira, e Albufeira, mas também no Concelho de Lagoa ( Lagoa e Calvário).
> 
> Caiu uma pinga e aquilo vira uma piscina.  Que venha, um novo 1 de Novembro que aquilo é o mesmo filme.



Não vale a pena perdermos tempo com uma causa perdida se é que me entendem...
O mau planeamento vai continuar a existir neste país. Tudo é uma questão de probabilidade e de presente. O futuro logo se vê!


----------



## MikeCT (28 Dez 2015 às 21:46)

Chove torrencialmente em Faro (cidade). segue pequeno vídeo feito com o telemóvel agora mesmo. (desculpem a qualidade...)


----------



## trovoadas (28 Dez 2015 às 22:00)

trovoadas disse:


> Entretanto já está nos 37mm mas já acalmou no entanto continua a chover fraco



Já chegou aos 40mm. Continua a chover fraco. Este deve ser o 2º ou 3º dia mais chuvoso este ano na zona


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Dez 2015 às 22:04)

Chove há cerca de 20 minutos torrencialmente, em Olhão. A piscina vai ficar cheia de água. 

Também, já existe inundações na Conceição de Tavira.


----------



## aoc36 (28 Dez 2015 às 22:52)

Baixe de Albufeira de novo inundado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Dez 2015 às 22:57)

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/cheias_regressam_ao_centro_de_albufeira.html

Uma chuva mais forte e é o caos em Albufeira, se chovesse o mesmo do que no passado dia 1 de Novembro ia acontecer o mesmo, hoje é devido às comportas que ficaram encravadas que já há muito tempo que não chovia e não conseguiram abrir a tempo. 

O que fizeram passado quase 2 meses? Nada.


----------



## TekClub (28 Dez 2015 às 22:58)

Acabou de dar agora na SIC Noticias as cheias em Albufeira.


----------



## Agreste (28 Dez 2015 às 23:03)

15mm em Faro em 20 minutos...


----------



## Agreste (28 Dez 2015 às 23:05)

desta vez não há arcas frigorificas a boiar na rua... Albufeira.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Dez 2015 às 23:08)

43,75mm em Apra. Um belo acumulado! Entretanto parece que deixou de chover e talvez já não suba muito mais no dia de hoje. Este evento fez-me acreditar que as surpresas existem e talvez os próximos eventos possam trazer mais do que o previsto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Dez 2015 às 23:09)

Desta vez, a culpa é do IPMA que não tem acessível o radar de Loulé.  Existe, sempre uma desculpa para as inundações em Albufeira.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 23:09)

aoc36 disse:


> Baixe de Albufeira de novo inundado.


Não posso acreditar...
O que é que andaram a fazer nestes últimos meses?


----------



## aoc36 (28 Dez 2015 às 23:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não posso acreditar...
> O que é que andaram a fazer nestes últimos meses?



Nada! E depois das cheias, limparam a ribeira mas deixaram muito do lixo junto à margem.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Dez 2015 às 23:12)




----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 23:14)

aoc36 disse:


> Nada! E depois das cheias, limparam a ribeira mas deixaram muito do lixo junto à margem.


Tanta coisa para nada...
Pode ser que desta vez dêem mais importância a este tipo de situações. Enfim...


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Dez 2015 às 23:16)

Malta é melhor abrir um tópico para discussão


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Dez 2015 às 23:20)

aoc36 disse:


> Nada! E depois das cheias, limparam a ribeira mas deixaram muito do lixo junto à margem.



Provavelmente, algum desse lixo foi agora arrastado. Não?

Estava a pensar ir, à passagem de ano a Albufeira, se calhar é melhor ir de barco ou com fato de mergulho, não vá o diabo tecê-las.


----------



## Agreste (28 Dez 2015 às 23:25)

está um tópico aberto sobre a cheias de novembro... a precipitação desta vez foi bastante menor e nem assim a água teve saída. 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/cheias-no-algarve-1-novembro-2015.8484/page-11#post-530709


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2015 às 00:55)

Nevoeiro cerrado...
*9,9ºC
100% HR*


----------



## Gerofil (29 Dez 2015 às 02:30)

"O mau tempo abateu-se sobre o Algarve esta segunda -feira. Albufeira, Faro e Portimão são algumas das cidades afetadas, com os Bombeiros a receber dezenas de ocorrências foram provocadas pelo temporal que se abateu na região, mas a dimensão dos estragos ainda não é conhecida.
Segundo o DN presenciou a baixa de Albufeira ficou inundada, com a água a chegar aos 20 centímetros de altura e a entrar em casas, restaurantes e noutros estabelecimentos comerciais. A rua rua 25 Abril, a mesma que foi arrasada pela enxurrada de dia 1 de novembro e que resultou e prejuízos de mais de 20 milhões de euros, voltou a ser a mais afetada."

DN


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2015 às 06:14)

Acumulados do evento:







mais estações aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2015.8057/page-28#post-530747

*25 mm* chegou para inundar Albufeira novamente. Devem estar à espera do desastre final para então reconstruirem como deve ser...


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2015 às 07:55)

trovoadas disse:


> Entretanto já está nos 37mm mas já acalmou no entanto continua a chover fraco





trovoadas disse:


> Já chegou aos 40mm. Continua a chover fraco. Este deve ser o 2º ou 3º dia mais chuvoso este ano na zona





trovoadas disse:


> 43,75mm em Apra. Um belo acumulado! Entretanto parece que deixou de chover e talvez já não suba muito mais no dia de hoje. Este evento fez-me acreditar que as surpresas existem e talvez os próximos eventos possam trazer mais do que o previsto.



Essa estação tem dados _on-line_? Não encontro nada na região sul que chegue sequer aos 30mm. Torre de Apra já apanha o Caldeirão, não é? Poucos dados sobre a serra algarvia, de facto.


----------



## vamm (29 Dez 2015 às 12:15)

StormRic disse:


> *25 mm* chegou para inundar Albufeira novamente. Devem estar à espera do desastre final para então reconstruirem como deve ser...


Segundo uma prima me disse, um estacionamento ao ar livre que lá havia, já estava arranjado, alcatroado e está melhor do que antes. As calçadas estão praticamente repostas, os bares que têm dinheiro já abriram e os que estão à espera do seguro continuam fechados, toda a zona da praça principal, onde vai ser o concerto, está arranjada. Basicamente o que fizeram foi tapar para ninguém ver, porque não arranjaram praticamente nada, nem criaram soluções para resolver este grande problema em que se meteram. É triste.

Hoje aqui na gosta avistam-se umas nuvens aqui, outras ali, há outras altas e que filtram um pouco o sol, mas nem parece que ontem esteve o dia como esteve: negro, chuvoso e com vento à farta. Hoje nem há vento!
De manhã apanhei algum nevoeiro, mas já a levantar, avistava-se nevoeiro no percurso do rio e nem se via a Serra de Monchique.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2015 às 14:33)

Boas,
Céu com muitas nuvens altas e no horizonte parece haver nevoeiro...
Dia bem mais fresco que ontem, neste momento sigo com *13,8°C*


----------



## vamm (29 Dez 2015 às 14:39)

Quem não seja de cá e me ouça dizer _ontem choveu a potes, estava um frio de rachar e imenso vento_, chama-me parva!
Estão 17ºC e é isto, minha gente, reina a paz e calmaria por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2015 às 19:32)

Boas,
A chuvada de ontem já fez uma limpeza aos ribeiros, notava-se perfeitamente até onde a água chegou, mas hoje como é óbvio já estavam secos, regimes torrenciais são assim, o caudal do rio pouco aumentou, só mesmo com a continuação da chuva é que vai ser notável, esperemos que sim, a barragem agradece porque está uma miséria, agora até está tudo bonito porque os campos estão verdes mas muita gente se esquece desse pormenor.
___________________
Neste momento já está um ambiente bastante fresco lá fora...a mínima já está a ser ultrapassada, o nevoeiro desta madrugada não deixou descer tanto a temperatura, até ás 8h a mínima foi de *8,3ºC *
Tatual: *7,6ºC 
90% HR  
*
Máx: *14,5ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2015 às 21:03)

Nevoeiro em formação, lá se foi mais uma mínima...
Neste momento *6,6ºC*
Humidade a subir, *92% HR*


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2015 às 22:30)

O nevoeiro depressa se instalou, já esteve mais cerrado, agora não está tanto...
A temperatura tem estado a subir, *8ºC *nota-se que não está tanto frio como estava à bocado.
A mínima ficou-se pelos *6,4ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2015 às 23:06)

StormRic disse:


> Essa estação tem dados _on-line_? Não encontro nada na região sul que chegue sequer aos 30mm. Torre de Apra já apanha o Caldeirão, não é? Poucos dados sobre a serra algarvia, de facto.



StormRic, não fica bem em Torre de Apra, mas sim Fonte de Apra para leste em direcção a São Brás de Alportel. Não, é Caldeirão mas sim barrocal algarvio. Fonte de Apra, fica na estrada nacional 270, entre Loulé e São Brás de Alportel e a estação meteorológica que o membro "trovoadas" reporta é referente ao parque fotovoltaico existente em Fonte de Apra, mesmo junto à EN270. e não está online, só está supostamente disponíveis a responsáveis pelo parque fotovoltaico. 

Ontem, registei 18 mm por aqui.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Dez 2015 às 23:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> StormRic, não fica bem em Torre de Apra, mas sim Fonte de Apra para leste em direcção a São Brás de Alportel. Não, é Caldeirão mas sim barrocal algarvio. Fonte de Apra, fica na estrada nacional 270, entre Loulé e São Brás de Alportel e a estação meteorológica que o membro "trovoadas" reporta é referente ao parque fotovoltaico existente em Fonte de Apra, mesmo junto à EN270. e não está online, só está supostamente disponíveis a responsáveis pelo parque fotovoltaico.
> 
> Ontem, registei 18 mm por aqui.



Boas Algarvio, Obrigado pelo esclarecimento!

Parece estranho o valor mas não acho que seja assim tão descabido. Até ao evento da hora de Jantar esta estação já tinha 14mm registados ou seja tivemos cerca de 30mm no evento. A avaliar aqui por Loulé que fica a cerca de 6 km em linha recta de Fonte de Apra, a chuva foi torrencial durante 1 hora a ainda tivemos mais algum tempo de chuva moderada a fraca.

Resumindo choveu muito mesmo o curioso mesmo é que a estação registou os 14mm em vários períodos ao longo do dia. Aqui por Loulé só notei chover por volta do Almoço com um aguaceiro muito forte que talvez tenha registado uns 10mm.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Dez 2015 às 23:38)

StormRic disse:


> Essa estação tem dados _on-line_? Não encontro nada na região sul que chegue sequer aos 30mm. Torre de Apra já apanha o Caldeirão, não é? Poucos dados sobre a serra algarvia, de facto.



Boas StormRic,

Não, infelizmente os dados são apenas internos. Esta estação está a debitar para um datalogger e depois para um software de gestão do parque que armazena valores de 5 em 5 min. Na altura antes de sair do parque tentei arranjar um freeware compatível com o datalogger lá instalado mas não consegui nada. É pena pois os aparelhos lá instalados são de muito boa qualidade e penso que debitam valores mais ao menos fidedignos, calibrações à parte. O único aparelho em que não confio é no anemómetro que não está a registar valores realistas mas creio que seja um problema na programação no datalogger.

De resto sim é verdade, faltam estações aqui para estes lados nomeadamente é pena a estação de Loulé ter sido desactivada e não haver outras mais a Norte no Caldeirão mesmo.


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2015 às 08:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> StormRic, não fica bem em Torre de Apra, mas sim Fonte de Apra para leste em direcção a São Brás de Alportel. Não, é Caldeirão mas sim barrocal algarvio. Fonte de Apra, fica na estrada nacional 270, entre Loulé e São Brás de Alportel e a estação meteorológica que o membro "trovoadas" reporta é referente ao parque fotovoltaico existente em Fonte de Apra, mesmo junto à EN270. e não está online, só está supostamente disponíveis a responsáveis pelo parque fotovoltaico.
> 
> Ontem, registei 18 mm por aqui.





trovoadas disse:


> Boas Algarvio, Obrigado pelo esclarecimento!
> 
> Parece estranho o valor mas não acho que seja assim tão descabido. Até ao evento da hora de Jantar esta estação já tinha 14mm registados ou seja tivemos cerca de 30mm no evento. A avaliar aqui por Loulé que fica a cerca de 6 km em linha recta de Fonte de Apra, a chuva foi torrencial durante 1 hora a ainda tivemos mais algum tempo de chuva moderada a fraca.
> 
> Resumindo choveu muito mesmo o curioso mesmo é que a estação registou os 14mm em vários períodos ao longo do dia. Aqui por Loulé só notei chover por volta do Almoço com um aguaceiro muito forte que talvez tenha registado uns 10mm.





trovoadas disse:


> Boas StormRic,
> 
> Não, infelizmente os dados são apenas internos. Esta estação está a debitar para um datalogger e depois para um software de gestão do parque que armazena valores de 5 em 5 min. Na altura antes de sair do parque tentei arranjar um freeware compatível com o datalogger lá instalado mas não consegui nada. É pena pois os aparelhos lá instalados são de muito boa qualidade e penso que debitam valores mais ao menos fidedignos, calibrações à parte. O único aparelho em que não confio é no anemómetro que não está a registar valores realistas mas creio que seja um problema na programação no datalogger.
> 
> De resto sim é verdade, faltam estações aqui para estes lados nomeadamente é pena a estação de Loulé ter sido desactivada e não haver outras mais a Norte no Caldeirão mesmo.



 Muito obrigado a ambos pelos esclarecimentos! Sim, não é descabido, o meu comentário pretendia sublinhar apenas a especificidade daquela zona e a falta de dados meteorológicos. Que pena os dados não serem públicos. Ainda temos que evoluir muito para conseguir reunir a incrível dispersão de entidades com observações meteorológicas, num país tão pequeno mas com tão interessantes diferenças regionais. Era precisa uma instituição e uma política capazes de andar para a frente com uma visão realmente englobante e produtiva nesta área. Tenho a certeza de que traria grandes benefícios à previsão, ao estudo dos climas regionais, aos pleaneamentos hídricos e urbanos, etc. Assim como está, é absurdo e um desperdício de meios. Desculpem-me o desabafo.


----------



## vamm (30 Dez 2015 às 09:39)

Bom dia 
Graças à mudança de tempo dos últimos dois dias, estou de novo doente! A sério, este tempo só serve para isto.
Hoje, há um manto de qualquer coisa que não sei o nome, que até dá para ver a espessura vendo pelos "retalhos" das nuvens ao longe, e eu tirei uma foto (que publiquei no meu instagram) e embora esteja editada, percebe-se de que nuvens falo.

Apanhei essa menina quando comecei a descer a Serra do Cercal e aqui está nublado, o sol às vezes passa, mas não está tanto calor como ontem, nem está frio, está meio meio  16ºC a esta hora.


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2015 às 10:25)

vamm disse:


> Hoje, há um manto de qualquer coisa que não sei o nome, que até dá para ver a espessura vendo pelos "retalhos" das nuvens ao longe, e eu tirei uma foto (que publiquei no meu instagram) e embora esteja editada, percebe-se de que nuvens falo.



Bom dia, são estratocumulus, são das nuvens mais inconsequentes e que mais imitam outras, essas sim produtivas. Conseguem ficar muito escuras e dar uma aparência ameaçadora e sombria ao céu, até com formas e texturas impressionantes mas... não passam disso. São cénicas.

Boa foto, com ambiente de viagem.

Estes 16ºC, estas temperaturas intermédias como dizes, são das piores para apanhar constipações porque não são suficientemente agressivas para provocar uma reacção do corpo e, no entanto, vão-nos esfriando devagar sem darmos por isso, até a um ponto em que as defesas se enfraquecem devido à circulação diminuir, e os vírus então aproveitam. Atira-lhes com um suadouro de cobertores, muitos líquidos e vitaminados, chá quente, tudo o que eles detestam


----------



## vamm (30 Dez 2015 às 10:32)

StormRic disse:


> Bom dia, são estratocumulus, são das nuvens mais inconsequentes e que mais imitam outras, essas sim produtivas. Conseguem ficar muito escuras e dar uma aparência ameaçadora e sombria ao céu, até com formas e texturas impressionantes mas... não passam disso. São cénicas.


Acho que uma vez já tinha colocado aqui uma foto disto e tu tinhas dito que eram isso mesmo, completamente inofensivas, basicamente é _fogo de vista.
_
(Já ataquei com cházinhos e roupa de inverno, a ver vamos)


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2015 às 13:05)

Boas,
Neste momento, céu muito nublado, chuva só mesmo lá para a noite vamos lá ver se chega até cá abaixo.
*11,1°C*


----------



## vamm (30 Dez 2015 às 14:00)

Aqui na Ribeira da Azenha está a ficar vento, o céu já tinha limpado, mas já está mais nublado de novo.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2015 às 15:09)

Choveu fraco à pouco mas deu apenas para molhar o chão.
*12,8ºC
Vento nulo*


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2015 às 17:03)

Céu mais nublado, apenas para SW é que está mais aberto..se vier chuva fraca pelo menos já fico contente, sempre é melhor que nada.
*13,1ºC
96% HR
vento fraco

*


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2015 às 20:59)

Chuva fraca, vento moderado com rajadas fortes
*13,1ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2015 às 21:11)

Chove bem, não estava á espera de tanto puxada a vento


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2015 às 21:45)

A previsão simbólica do IPMA, é engraçada, de manhã dava períodos de chuva fraca, à tarde dava períodos de chuva, certo é que não caiu uma pinga o dia todo. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e abafado.

Máxima: 18.3ºC
mínima: 11.3ºC
actual: 16.2ºC

Bom Ano a todos e que 2016 traga bastantes tempestades para a malta do sul que isto, mais parece ser a pasmaceira.  Quando a malta do sul, vê chover mais de 4 pingas seguidas, faz logo a festa, atira os foguetes e apanha as canas.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Dez 2015 às 22:35)

Tudo muito fraco ainda! Na viagem Algarve-Lisboa de hoje não vi água nos terrenos e o caudal das ribeiras é muito reduzido. Alguma erva que ganha terreno com estes dias húmidos no entanto há faixas no Alentejo ainda muito secas nomeadamente entre Ourique e Grândola. Não há mudança à vista e não sei como a natureza vai minimizar o elevado deficit hídrico até Maio.

Quanto ao dia alguns aguaceiros fracos de manhã e depois melhoria substancial pela hora do almoço e até meio da tarde(pelo menos na zona do Montijo). Bons períodos de Sol e Temperatura bastante agradável. Ainda chegou aos 20ºc no termómetro do carro isto mesmo depois de estar em andamento alguns bons minutos. Depois ao final da tarde chuva fraca  até Grândola. Daí para baixo nada, apenas algumas pingas na nossa serra Algarvia.
Agora, por Loulé, vai chuviscado muito fraco.


----------



## PTG (30 Dez 2015 às 22:43)

Por cá uma máxima de 12,8°C e uma mínima de 9,9°C. A HR variou entre os 84% e os 74%. Neste momento estão 12,4°C e uma HR de 83%. Tem chovido bem na última hora.


----------



## vamm (30 Dez 2015 às 23:27)

Desde as 18h que chove fraco por aqui, vá, não se pode chamar fraco, é aquela chuva miudinha que tocada a vento, como está a ser, molha tudo e todos.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2015 às 00:21)

Desde as 21h que chove, começou por ser miudinha mas passado 10 minutos tal como no meu último post começou a chover bem, depois disso esteve sempre a chover moderado e ainda houve um momento de chuva forte que durou cerca de 5 minutos.
Neste momento ainda chove fraco mas já está a acabar...o último evento de 2015 até foi bom,  isto sim é de valor, e parece que vai continuar pelo menos no inicio de janeiro,  esperemos que se mantenha
A temperatura depois da frente fria desceu como é óbvio...
*11,8°C
100% HR*


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2015 às 05:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> tempestades para a malta do sul



 querem mais "Albufeiras"? Janeiro poderá ser memorável, a previsão dos modelos para as duas primeiras semanas assim faz pensar, mas entre chuva fraca persistente que regue mas não transborde e desastres não tenho dúvidas sobre qual desejar.


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2015 às 07:16)

Bom dia

Acumulados fraquinhos no interior da região sul, para a última frente de 2015. Esperemos que 2016 seja mais generoso sem exageros.


----------



## MikeCT (31 Dez 2015 às 08:47)

Em faro (cidade) desde as 7h já caíram 8,0mm, vai chovendo não muito forte mas persistentemente.


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2015 às 09:12)

MikeCT disse:


> Em faro (cidade) desde as 7h já caíram 8,0mm, vai chovendo não muito forte mas persistentemente.



Sim , a frente parece ter estacionado e no aeroporto já foram registados 4,4 mm = 1,6+2,8 e só até às 8:00.

Os 8,1 mm daí ocorreram a partir das 8h, portanto a zona de precipitação move-se vagarosamente.


----------



## trovoadas (31 Dez 2015 às 10:11)

33,4 mm em Apra. A partir das 3 da madrugada foi sempre a subir até por volta das 8. Mais uma frente a gerar surpresa...penso que seja normal pois trata-se de uma corrente muito húmida de sudoeste que favorece estas elevações.
Segue encoberto mas sem chuva.


----------



## Thomar (31 Dez 2015 às 10:14)

Bom dia! por aqui o céu está nublado, o vento é fraco ou nulo e a temperatura actual é de* +11ºC*!
Ontem à noite ainda choveu bem por aqui. Das 19H às 20H chuva miudinha, das 20H ás 20h30m chuva fraca e das 20h30 até às 21H/21H15m chuva moderada!

*Desejo a todos um Feliz Ano de 2016, 

cheio de eventos meteorológicos interessantes!     *


----------



## frederico (31 Dez 2015 às 12:56)

Na zona da estação de Cacela vai chovendo certinho, assim a olho nas últimas horas deve ter acumulado mais de 5 mm, mas em Tavira ficou-se apenas pelos 2.84 mm. 

Entretanto a estação de Tavira teve o seu ano civil mais seco desde que entrou em funcionamento, se não chover mais na cidade até à meia-noite nem chegará aos 300 mm. A média da cidade é superior a 550 mm...


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2015 às 13:03)

Boas,
A chuva de dia 28 e de ontem foi boa para a rega mas ainda não é suficiente para caudais, está tudo na mesma, duvido que isto normalize até março pelo menos, não é fácil, sem ser as duas ribeiras mais nada corre e mesmo assim estão ao nível normal de maio, nem sequer tem força para chegar á barragem...
2015 está a chegar ao fim e as estações aqui da zona nem aos 400mm anuais chegam, o normal penso que é entre 500-600mm, ano para esquecer portanto...
___________________________________________
Neste momento o sol vai aparecendo e sigo com *12,4ºC*


----------



## frederico (31 Dez 2015 às 13:06)

A ribeira do Beliche está com um caudal de Abril ou início de Maio. 

Até Abril terá de vir um mês com 100 e tal mm. E os outros terão de ficar acima dos 50 mm. De outra forma será mais um ano seco com sobreiros e azinheiras a morrer, fontes secas, barragens a ficar sem água e ecossistemas a morrer.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2015 às 13:12)

frederico disse:


> A ribeira do Beliche está com um caudal de Abril ou início de Maio.
> 
> Até Abril terá de vir um mês com 100 e tal mm. E os outros terão de ficar acima dos 50 mm. De outra forma será mais um ano seco com sobreiros e azinheiras a morrer, fontes secas, barragens a ficar sem água e ecossistemas a morrer.


Pode ser chato eu estar quase sempre a falar do mesmo, mas só quem vê como isto está todos os dias é que sabe e pensa o quão mau vai ser o próximo verão senão chover como deve de ser, já falei com um familiar meu que é agricultor sobre esta situação e o que ele disse foi que se isto continuar assim chegamos a março e o rio já não tem uma pinga de água, a barragem já está nos 49%, no verão baixa para menos de 30% de certeza, as árvores no verão já estavam a começar a secar mas depois veio outubro e salvou tudo, nada disto é normal e nem as pessoas mais velhas se lembram de ver isto assim em pleno final de dezembro, até em 2012 havia mais água...durante os próximos 3 meses tinha de chover o suficiente para o rio encher pelo menos 5 ou 6 vezes e assim é que o nivel da barragem normalizava mais, o que duvido que aconteça...


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2015 às 13:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> A chuva de dia 28 e de ontem foi boa para a rega mas ainda não é suficiente para caudais, está tudo na mesma, duvido que isto normalize até março pelo menos, não é fácil, sem ser as duas ribeiras mais nada corre e mesmo assim estão ao nível normal de maio, nem sequer tem força para chegar á barragem...
> 2015 está a chegar ao fim e as estações aqui da zona nem aos 400mm anuais chegam, o normal penso que é entre 500-600mm, ano para esquecer portanto...
> ___________________________________________
> Neste momento o sol vai aparecendo e sigo com *12,4ºC*


Depende de onde estiveres a falar penso que Portalegre tem uma média anual de 850 e tal mm, na zona da serra ainda será mais, Elvas, Avis, campo Maior e por aí fora é que estão dentro desses valores que referiste


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2015 às 13:19)

Davidmpb disse:


> Depende de onde estiveres a falar penso que Portalegre tem uma média anual de 850 e tal mm, na zona da serra ainda será mais, Elvas, Avis, campo Maior e por aí fora é que estão dentro desses valores que referiste


Não sabia que era assim tanto...no máximo pensava que seria 700mm


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2015 às 13:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Não sabia que era assim tanto...no máximo pensava que seria 700mm


Basta ires ao site do ipma e em baixo encontras as normais climatológicas e depois é só fazeres as contas:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/?localID=12&cidadeID=15


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2015 às 13:28)

Davidmpb disse:


> Basta ires ao site do ipma e em baixo encontras as normais climatológicas e depois é só fazeres as contas:
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/?localID=12&cidadeID=15


ah sim, enganei.me então, eu sabia que era mais que aqui mas não sabia que era assim tanto


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2015 às 13:33)

Por aqui este ano também deve ter chovido entre os 400mm e os 500mm pouco portanto, nem quero imaginar se não tivesse chovido bem em Outubro.


----------



## Nickname (31 Dez 2015 às 14:07)

Em Viseu cairam 962.2mm,  -240mm que a média, precisamente a diferença que em 2013 tivemos por excesso.


----------



## frederico (31 Dez 2015 às 14:18)

A situação está má. Este ano antes de Outubro e pela primeira vez vi os piornos da praia a secar... agora estão a rebentar com estas águas. Em algumas zonas da serra no sotavento os pinheiros também estavam a secar e os loendreiros nas ribeiras estavam a secar...


----------



## vamm (31 Dez 2015 às 14:20)

Hoje pela manhã ainda havia muita chuva daquela miudinha, tanta que até parecia que havia nevoeiro. Por onde passei, estava tudo cheio de poças de água, até fiquei muito contente de ver os campos e estradas assim, é sinal de que caiu, mas não foi toda de uma vez 
Agora, céu meio nublado por nuvens altas, o sol passa um pouco, mas nada de especial, vento nulo a fraco.


----------



## frederico (31 Dez 2015 às 14:20)

Davidmpb disse:


> Depende de onde estiveres a falar penso que Portalegre tem uma média anual de 850 e tal mm, na zona da serra ainda será mais, Elvas, Avis, campo Maior e por aí fora é que estão dentro desses valores que referiste



A serra de São Mamede e a zona de Nisa têm valores acima dos 800 mm, não é por acaso que o carvalho-negral e os carvalho-alvarinho são as árvores dominantes da vegetação potencial da região, juntamente com o castanheiro. E na zona nascem vários cursos de água importantes.


----------



## frederico (31 Dez 2015 às 14:33)

As fontes termais de Tavira estão secas. 

O pego do Inferno está seco. 

Não sei se isto terá a ver com uma maior exploração das águas subterrâneas em projectos agrícolas da região, mas a minha aposta vai mais para a falta de precipitação. A ribeira de Portel que forma o rio Gilão com a Asseca praticamente só teve água em Novembro de 2014. O mesmo sucedeu na ribeira do Almargem.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2015 às 14:48)

é verdade que foi um ano seco, por aqui choveu apenas metade do que devia ter chovido, mas isso não é problema desde que 2016 ou os próximos 2,3 anos reponham a agua que este ano faltou, fim do off-topic


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2015 às 15:41)

Céu novamente mais nublado...
Tatual: *12,8ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2015 às 16:49)

frederico disse:


> A serra de São Mamede e a zona de Nisa têm valores acima dos 800 mm, não é por acaso que o carvalho-negral e os carvalho-alvarinho são as árvores dominantes da vegetação potencial da região, juntamente com o castanheiro. E na zona nascem vários cursos de água importantes.


Penso que te querias referir mais á zona de São Mamede e Marvão devido á altitude , Nisa não tem tanto essa vegetação como os castanheiros por exemplo, alias ainda cheguei a trabalhar na apanha da castanha nesses concelhos de Marvão, Porto Espada, Santo António das Areias, também por curiosidade essas zonas são bem frias no inverno quando lá estive em muitas manhãs em Novembro( não este ano) o carro marcava ás vezes -3 e -4, talvez com mínimas semelhantes ao que o *Joralentejano *regista ao até mais baixas.
Bom, e por aqui segue mais um dia de céu muito nublado sem abertas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2015 às 17:03)

StormRic disse:


> querem mais "Albufeiras"? Janeiro poderá ser memorável, a previsão dos modelos para as duas primeiras semanas assim faz pensar, mas entre chuva fraca persistente que regue mas não transborde e desastres não tenho dúvidas sobre qual desejar.



StormRic, o que não falta no Algarve é outras "Albufeiras".  Será, que resulta, pedir à meia-noite com uma passa um desejo quero que 2016 seja como o Outono de 1989.  Eu cá, tenho muitas dúvidas, que resulte. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, neste momento, com um tecto de nuvens baixas. De manhã, choveu ainda 6 mm. Dezembro acaba com apenas 29 mm, pura miséria, chove tanto em Dezembro como a média do mês de Setembro nos últimos 8 anos.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Dez 2015 às 17:18)

12,0ºC e vento fraco. Mínima de 10,0ºC e máxima de 12,9ºC.

Entretanto, um sundog por aqui


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2015 às 17:27)

Boas...
Hoje o pôr do sol parece que foi bonito, mas tinha casas á frente, só conseguia ver algumas cores mas era muito pouco, não dava para fotos...
Máxima de *13,3ºC*
Mínima de *9,1ºC*
Tatual: *11,4ºC
79% HR
vento nulo
*


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2015 às 17:43)

Ultima tarde do ano:


----------



## frederico (31 Dez 2015 às 19:42)

Entrando um pouco em off-topic,

*Nisa tem como vegetação potencial o carvalho-negral*, nas zonas graníticas, contudo devido à acção humana o carvalhal desapareceu e foi substituído pelo sobreiro, em parte devido a uma intensa selecção positiva: o sobreiro e também a azinheira têm protecção legal e há a questão da cortiça. 


http://www.icnf.pt/portal/naturaclas/rn2000/resource/sic-cont/s-mamede

Sendo uma região com produção de queijos há séculos...  onde há pastoreio em Portugal houve intensa desflorestação devido aos incêndios. 

Desejo um óptimo 2016 com tudo de bom a todos os seguidores do fórum.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 09:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Entretanto, um sundog por aqui



Lindo pilar solar! 

Também se vê aqui na segunda foto:


Davidmpb disse:


> Ultima tarde do ano:


----------

